# What are Your Long Term Goals?



## Willtochange99

What are some goals that you would like to accomplish in the future? What would you like your life to look like in the future? 

This thread is to help encourage user to keep their dreams in mind.


----------



## Willtochange99

Some of my goals are:
-live outside of the US
-love again
-help the environment /work for a conservation job 
-live independently (financially and emotionally)
-have a spiritual, fun, and open loving family


----------



## slyfox

Willtochange99 said:


> What are some goals that you would like to accomplish in the future? What would you like your life to look like in the future?
> 
> This thread is to help encourage user to keep their dreams in mind.


- To be more skilled at art
- To be self-employed
- To be healthier and lose a bunch of weight
- To get my life more in order


----------



## calichick

1. Marriage
2. Lots of sex
3. Move
4. Climb up the corporate ladder? Financial security

Yes. I wish I could put chuldren on this list but seeing that my love life is practically non-existent, I'll aim for the sex first


----------



## Andre

Have more energy and be happier.


----------



## Katze

- Eating healthy, loosing some weight and becoming stronger with workouts and strength training
- Become very skilled at Art
- Learning 3D software and Zbrush
- Making a living as a freelancer in graphic design, illustration and concept art
- Writing novels and short stories
- Traveling
- Making new friends who understand me
- *being confident, carefree and happy*

...too optimistic goals, right?


----------



## Imbored21

-MArried
-Not work
-Move out


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get my SA down to a manageable level
~ Have some type of income coming in
~ Get my sleeve tattoo I've always wanted
~ Get a girlfriend with pretty eyes

I seriously doubt any of this will happen but here's hoping for the best.


----------



## crazaylulu

- Get down to a Size 4 dress size (i.e. lose 20 pounds and keep it off!)
- to maintain a healthy lifestyle, and to do it for myself, not for anyone else, or to get guys to like me.(working out 1/2 an hour each day/eat healthier)
- Get to a point where I'm more confident in my social skills and don't beat myself up about it when I mess up in conversation
- Get to a point where I'm comfortable with my body and stop loathing/despising it
-Reach a point where I'm happy with myself/my hobbies/interests(i.e. love myself) so that I DON'T NEED a man in my life to love me to feel good about myself- that is when I would actually be ready to have someone in my life.
- To strengthen my faith in God and to know for sure what I believe in


----------



## TenYears

* Get my degree. I already have a POA in place, I just need to do it.
* Lose 20 pounds
* Save up $500


----------



## LifelongPaperPlane

My top 3 long term goals are:

-Graduate from college.
-Move to Canada.
-To love and actually be loved in return someday.

The first two are gonna take a few years to accomplish, but I feel like I'm on the right track. I think figuring out what will truly make you happy is half the battle.


----------



## Puppet Master

I have no goals anymore all those I had ended up being failures.


----------



## identificationunknown

1. finish college
2. get job
3. move to canada


----------



## SofaKing

In only a relative order of events:


Get healthier, physically.
Get a life partner.
Finish my Paramedic license
Get some good work experience that will make me a good candidate for Paramedicine in a place of beauty (doesn't matter which country or location).
Get some land in a beautiful place within a reasonable drive to "civilization" Vistas and some water would be ideal.

I know I'm not cut out for urban living and the whole heavy social scene. Whether it's going to end up as little ole' me, or hopefully with someone else, I just want to be able to be immersed in some natural beauty in an otherwise ugly world.


----------



## SofaKing

Sin said:


> '


Lol...I was trying to figure out why this was quoted.

Yeah...you're cool, my friend.


----------



## Awkwgirlard

finish school
get some job experince
get driver licence
get friends
find love
live in a house hopfully in some other country
have confidence
have self esteem
hopefully I am living my dream in future


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

In no particular order:

*Buy a house
*Improve my CV/skills
*Be a mum 
*Travel to Japan


----------



## Kind Of

1) A large collection of writing, preferably published but potentially polished and self-published for niche audiences.

2) Get and stay in shape. Keep junk food to a minimum.

3) Reasonably secure job in a field I like.

4) Commandeer one of the programmers I talk to into being half the development for an indie game.

5) Become a polymath.

6) Speak a second language fluently.

7) Teach day classes or tutor people in English, math, or something else.


----------



## TryingMara

Travel more so I can explore more of the world. Financially support myself and live on my own.


----------



## noctilune

Continue working and save my money to buy a little house in the country.
Create more art.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Long term goal: being myself, making more than 1 friend, getting a (stable) gf, pursuing my passion as my career, landscape photography that is. Ideal life would be traveling the world with 2-3 friends and my gf, taking pictures of every place as I move from A to B, to C and so on.

In one word: living a happy fulfilling life.


----------



## Kevin001

Build my relationship with God and get my SA down to a manageable level.


----------



## tea111red

Become more frugal.

Save up money.

Become more efficient and organized.

Get a higher paying job and one that is more suited for my personality.


----------



## lee 337

- Get a job as a Junior Developer.
- Get a girlfriend.
- Get back in shape
- Go back to Japan
- Be able to talk to someone on the street.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Rockstar.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Become the biggest rockstar since Kurt Cobain.


----------



## thetown

building up my career and relationships with dedication and charisma.

I'm still a student.


----------



## rosecolored

Get a job, car and place
Improve on my social skills and self in general
Whatever Jesus wants me to do


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

-be thinner 
-live outside my town
-found love
-have children


----------



## shyguy07

-Be more patient and loving toward people
-Buy my own house


----------



## cat001

Volunteer for work abroad (saving dosh for that one plus getting my driving license as its always a boost when applying for these things and for any job in the future).

That's the main goal in the works right now.


----------



## tea111red

I want to move far, far away.


----------



## Imbored21

get a gf
get some good friends
move out
find a way to make money that i don't despise.


----------



## theloneleopard

1). Move somewhere where I can breathe and that takes my breath way
2). Experience new places, new people-TRAVEL! 
3). Pursue higher education


----------



## Zaidi

I don't know, really. Get better at squash, may be. Be an awesome guitar player that I have always dreamed of. Oh! having to work a normal job would do fine for me too, since I ain't astute enough to hit something big. I don't know how would I ever be able to take care of my mom and dad when it happens to come down to that point, seriously I still have to figure that out too. Marriage is so not my thing, and I would never want to abuse any girl's heart by forcing her to stuck up with a no-life sado freak like me. I hope I die of old age, and that too before my folks, I guess. I know the last one is kind of abstract, but they are pretty awesome people. 
Hey, what if anyone of you ever gets to run into a time machine? I so want to go to the past and give myself a hug for staying strong enough all these years. :3


----------



## reynoso16

Learn how to drive, have an important career, find a boyfriend.


----------



## WhiteKitty

-Get my art career up and running
-Stop procrastinating as my lifestyle
-Get a job that suites me as a person (arts, environmentally-friendly, etc)
-Travel to Europe and visit as many countries as I can before I end up having kids with my hubby 
-Travel to the African Savannahs and go on those wildlife tours with my camera! this is a childhood bucket list item, but due to the perception of the continent and all that, it's hard to find anyone who will think it can be a safe idea (sticking to the tourist area is ideal of course...my adventure-ness has some common sense xp)


----------



## Lia of Wednesday

*learn to program
*become a software developer
*work remotely


----------



## Romyouless

*just from the top of my head*

traveling i want to travel to every continent at least once
writing ( whether professionally or well enough to be able to use it to fulfill my creative outlet)
developing skill to acquire and maintain many relationships
Learning to how to make experiences
to volunteer time and money to charity organizations
to earn a masters
to learn to live a more present life
to help others like me 
To be generally happy


----------



## MollyOwl

I love this thread!

1. Like everyone else, get healthier (avoid the diabetes that runs in my family)

2. Find a more less physically demanding, more consistent way of making money

3. Move to a place where I feel like I'm part of a community, where I jive with the people.

4. See my friends more often


----------



## slowlyimproving

Find my soul mate.
Make good money doing something really awesome.
Get in shape.
Healthy Mind.


----------



## RaggedyAnn

I was just thinking about how I can't imagine a different reality for myself and this is why I have never had long term goals. I'd never realized it before today and it feels like part of me is missing or like I'm a stranger to myself...Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BlueWizzard

Gaining weight and go to gym


----------



## Andre

I don't know why, but I don't believe I can get what I want so no long term goals for me.


----------



## HiddenSorrows

1. Beating Social Anxiety
2. Losing Weight
3. Getting a Job
4. Finding a Girlfriend
5. Building a meaningful relationship


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Finding happiness, wherever that may be found.


----------



## honey eyes123

Speaking up more, stay focus, not pushing guys away cause im lesbian, self doubt, self confidence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honey eyes123

Also start seeing my girl often cause my parents dont want me to speak to her nomore cause she went through my phone and saw us flirting with eachother
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shawn81

To be happy and loved.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Release a kick *** album.


----------



## scooby

My new goal for after new year is to drop 9-10kg in say 12-16 weeks, while hopefully not losing much muscle. Strength training is still my number 1 focus. It should be fairly straight forward since I have a lot of sugar/junk to cut out of my diet, and can keep up protein easily enough.

Other goals. Finish course I am interested in. 
5 plate deadlift/4 plate squat/2.5 plate bench. 
Maybe try hang out more with the only person I hang out with once in a while.


----------



## KelsKels

- Buy a house
- Improve art skills
- Be more motivated?

Can't really think of much else.


----------



## scooby

Oh, 1 more. Raise my dota mmr. Ha. I'm slowly climbing, winning more than losing lately ...through the dropkick bracket.


----------



## mirado

-Graduate 
-Eat better
-Be more organized 
-Take care of my body
-Learn to drive


----------



## indielife

"short-long term" goals: 
* Get down to 8% fat (currently working on it, probably there in 3 months or so). 
* Get back the muscle mass I lost whilst being a no good lazy bum (will do so when I get closer to my lean goal; cutting first to not get fat whilst bulking). 
* Better fashionable clothes (already made a lot of progress, but still progress to be made).
* Get my driver's license (my brother lost his car license for the time being, so I have a pretty nice 'Audi TT S-Line' car waiting for me, free to use if I get my driver's license). 

Long term goals:
* Better social skills (have made some progress over Christmas, but still a long way to go).
* Study at a university come fall, and not drop out (this ties in with the first long term goal; almost all my goals ties in with each other when I think about it). 
* Having a more positive outlook on life (been a lot better lately). 
* Fluent in another language outside of English and Nordic languages (taught myself some Japanese in the past, but quit at some point, still pretty decent at it, but nowhere near fluent). 

Those are all the goals I can think of for now. I don't want to make them new year's resolutions as those never lead to anything, so they are rather just regular goals.


----------



## stewartmays1

i want to keep to my weight lifting goals over the year and maybe get a job again and to get back into making music


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

In no order - 


Get a house, get the money FOR the house,
Go to uni,
Another girlfriend/better half
Go travelling
Lose weight/gain muscle 
Martial Arts
Own business
BE HAPPY and free of SA with lots of friends again. 
Play in a band again and make more musi etc etc etc


----------



## Xenagos

1)Get a job.

2)Become less dependent on others. 

3)Travel some more by myself.

4)Open my own floral shop. It's always been a dream of mine, but I majored in engineering just in case I couldn't complete it.

5)Maybe find someone who'll love me, and not just a shallow 
relationship I want a deeper connection even if it's only for a while. 

6)Spend more time with my mother. My granddad just passed a while back and I saw how wrecked my mother was. I just want to have a ton of happy memories with her before she goes.


----------



## twitchy666

*Discover, track the reasons why humans hate me*

The fact is not important. It's true. It won't change

I want the reasons. There might be just one.

Maybe many.

Nobody ever describes the reasons. This is the blind, dark curtain.

Bag-over-head torture routine, tied to a chair, whipped, mentally abused

Nobody says why. They say "I can't" 
see, breathe, have or do what I need

Life is so easy. Everything comes naturally. Nothing is difficult for anyone.
It was that way for me. Until about age 25. Never clear.

My goal is to dig up the reason why people fail, and pass that info to others.

Simple 'n' easy for people to judge and say "You can't" That's their calling. Their ambition. Achieved. I wan't to reverse engineer this. Track the underpinnings of molest which reward the effectors. Seem anti-religous. Warfaring to the soul. Leaving a beloved dog outside without shelter, food or drink, cold. Law is cruel. Human speech is redundant.
Painting is better. Timeless. Expression shouldn't be noisy. Loud music is beautiful. Not vocal cords


----------



## pied vert

- Travel to Europe (or anywhere cool I guess) and do smart things (like see architecture) but also fun, dumb things
- If not find a boyfriend that I love, at least get more experience dating
- Get a good job related to my field
- Figure out what the hell I'm going to do about that other thing


----------



## harrison

To retire to a beach in a hot Asian country - shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Raephex

die


----------



## Msbmosh

-Become an illustrator
-Creat my own comic


----------



## UltraShy

I see I've already done some of the more common items on your lists. Things like get a (worthless) degree in finance. Done in 1995.

Buy a home. Done on Monday. Today I get to pay an inspector $365 to spend a couple of hours picking the place apart from top to bottom. Hopefully, he won't find anything to kill the deal as I really like the idea of living in the middle of a forest.

Others of you want to get a job. I'm just fine with being retired at age 43.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This will by no means be an exhaustive list, but some of the goals that I have that stand out are:

Get my degree in psychology, working to eventually become a clinical psychologist or a counselor.
Learn a second language, gaining an understand strong enough to speak that language with a decent amount of fluency.
Start exercising enough to not be able to label myself 'unfit'.
Find a long term bf/maybe gf.
To unlock the closest thing to the full extent of my intuitive power.
Travel to various countries, broading my cultural and geographical horizons.
To read a lot more books, watch a lot more movies, and play a lot more video games, preferably those that are unique and one of a kind, possessing some kind of deeper meaning that will expand my abilities further.
To make some solid, lifelong friendships.
Learn to properly deal with my various mental illnesses and twist them in my favor.
To become entirely independent.


----------



## Kascheritt

-Learn German 
-Settle in Germany


----------



## AllTheSame

TenYears said:


> * Get my degree. I already have a POA in place, I just need to do it.
> * Lose 20 pounds
> * Save up $500


What this guy said.

I really want to see my kids grow up, to see them graduate hs and college, to see them happy.

Life goals change as you get older. I know that one of the things everyone has to do eventually is bury their parents. It's not something anyone thinks about but it is a part of life. My mom is in really bad physical health, it's been declining for the last twenty years or so. I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through that stage of my life. But I guess I will, when it gets here, I will get through it somehow. That really worries me. I never had a relationship with her (she was my abuser). And I cannot even think about my dad passing away. But it's going to happen.

I just want to be healthy, and get better at handling my anxiety and depression. I'm so tired of dealing with it all, I've been dealing with it for my entire life, ffs.

I hope when my kids get older they still remember me lol, they still come around to visit once in a while. They're always going to be my whole world.


----------



## mike91

I gave up on setting goals they never work out for me something always goes wrong


UltraShy said:


> I see I've already done some of the more common items on your lists. Things like get a (worthless) degree in finance. Done in 1995.
> 
> Buy a home. Done on Monday. Today I get to pay an inspector $365 to spend a couple of hours picking the place apart from top to bottom. Hopefully, he won't find anything to kill the deal as I really like the idea of living in the middle of a forest.
> 
> Others of you want to get a job. I'm just fine with being retired at age 43.


Retired at 43 nice but you have enough money to last you till your in your 80s? And what do you most days if i did not work i would have nothing to do even if i win the lotto i will still work as i wont have anything to get out of bed for


AllTheSame said:


> What this guy said.
> 
> I really want to see my kids grow up, to see them graduate hs and college, to see them happy.
> 
> Life goals change as you get older. I know that one of the things everyone has to do eventually is bury their parents. It's not something anyone thinks about but it is a part of life. My mom is in really bad physical health, it's been declining for the last twenty years or so. I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through that stage of my life. But I guess I will, when it gets here, I will get through it somehow. That really worries me. I never had a relationship with her (she was my abuser). And I cannot even think about my dad passing away. But it's going to happen.
> 
> I just want to be healthy, and get better at handling my anxiety and depression. I'm so tired of dealing with it all, I've been dealing with it for my entire life, ffs.
> 
> I hope when my kids get older they still remember me lol, they still come around to visit once in a while. They're always going to be my whole world.


If you die before your parents you wont have to bury them


----------



## AllTheSame

mike91 said:


> If you die before your parents you wont have to bury them


Obviously. Thanks for the advice :grin2:


----------



## mike91

AllTheSame said:


> Obviously. Thanks for the advice :grin2:


It happends i know of one old lady who out lived her 3 children they died of cancer she now also has it but is not getting anything done about it


----------



## AllTheSame

mike91 said:


> It happends i know of one old lady who out lived her 3 children they died of cancer she now also has it but is not getting anything done about it


Yeah. OK. Thanks for sharing bro, I appreciate it.


----------



## mike91

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. OK. Thanks for sharing bro, I appreciate it.


Sorry i should not of said anything my bad


----------



## Bigmo

Become rich and end worldwide poverty.


----------



## XRik7X

-Start and end the college for a better future
-A better paying job
-A wife


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

1. Get rid of my SA, or most of it, this is crucial for the next to happen, or else I'll just go f**k it all, I'm out.
2. Move to a civilized country, northern Europe ones or maybe Japan.
3. Get a gf and a social circle/friends.
3. Make myself a carrier in photography, events will do but if I get lucky then I'll be a landscape photographer and I'll be able to sustain myself only from it, I'll travel the whole world, preferably in a van and I'll spend almost all my time in nature. That will be kinda tricky cause it will be hard to have a gf and friends if I'll be traveling the globe all the time, but maybe I'll find some people that want to do that with me, that will be like winning the lottery called life.


----------



## UltraShy

mike91 said:


> If you die before your parents you wont have to bury them


Both my parents are dead 2005 & 2015. They both got the lowest cost cremations possible, which are about $1,200.

My brother hates me and wants not part of my life, so I've giving the lunatic just what he asked for. He will inherit noting. Patty will be the sole legal owner of my remains.

-Patty is set to inherit $400k.
-Dave is set to inherit $400k.
-The remaining $2M goes to the NRA and NRA Civil Rights Defense funds, to defend 2A all while leaving absolutely nothing to the IRS.

I asked Patty how long she plans to live with me and I loved her answer: forever. That's the same thing I would want.


----------



## welcome to nonexistence

regeneration


----------



## mike91

UltraShy said:


> Both my parents are dead 2005 & 2015. They both got the lowest cost cremations possible, which are about $1,200.
> 
> My brother hates me and wants not part of my life, so I've giving the lunatic just what he asked for. He will inherit noting. Patty will be the sole legal owner of my remains.
> 
> -Patty is set to inherit $400k.
> -Dave is set to inherit $400k.
> -The remaining $2M goes to the NRA and NRA Civil Rights Defense funds, to defend 2A all while leaving absolutely nothing to the IRS.
> 
> I asked Patty how long she plans to live with me and I loved her answer: forever. That's the same thing I would want.


2.8m is enough to live for another 40 years though?? What do you do all day my depression and loniness is bad enough with work it would be hell staying home all day
and patty your wife/partner? family are a pain in the *** as well my siblings dont talk to me either much but i dont have anything to say to them but they never told me they dont want to know me and it your money so it can go where ever you want it to go


----------



## DespairSenpai

To live alone in a small apartment
Job I can walk to so I won't need a car
More Video Games


----------



## Zozulya

1- Get rid of various ailments that are affecting everyday's life and preventing me from enjoying life or doing something (e.g. driving)
1.1 Lose 20 pounds
2- Move to the East or Canada
3- Buy a home and own a company
3.1 grinding ? anything but office jobs
3.2 make a webcomic
4- Become rich...(or hoping so)

If 1 is not even possible --> Death will be the only thing I want.


----------



## f1ora

- become much more confident
- learn another language
- lose 30 lbs
- move somewhere less populated
- finish college
- grow out my hair


----------



## harrison

A decent place of my own.
A car.
Re-train so I can get a reasonable job.
Get my business established.
Maybe find someone new - although just thinking about that makes me tired.


----------



## sad1231234

Move to usa and get a job


----------



## railcar82594

Get rich.
Buy a franchise or start some business.
Stick to some productive hobby. 
Get back to normal weight.
Find someone (optional, most likely won't work out, so not expecting much).


----------



## railcar82594

mike91 said:


> And what do you most days if i did not work i would have nothing to do even if i win the lotto i will still work as i wont have anything to get out of bed for


There are a bunch of things one can do if you won the lottery. Doing some hobby to fill up the time or something self-employed, etc. without having to wageslave for some rich boss.



sad1231234 said:


> Move to usa and get a job


USA? The country is in a terrible decline. Unless you mean to move here already rich to live in the best places. Otherwise it looks like mexican states or inner city slums with most cities with empty commercial "for lease" buildings and homeless with cardboard signs at most every freeway ramp and major intersections.


----------



## zubie

1 make my game and it be successful!!! ~~
2 be a 'good' artist, a Hireable artist.. !!
3 make money as an artist.... see where this is going>?

4 have a friend or two.
5 we will have weekly chats at a cafe..
6 or online,, whateva.
7 we will have common interests
8 it will be great

9 get over anxieties! 
10 get over anxieties
11 be happy.


----------



## zubie

Msbmosh said:


> -Become an illustrator
> -Creat my own comic


cool. What kind of comic do you want to create? 
Do you do art now?


----------



## zubie

ShatteredGlass said:


> [*]To read a lot more books, watch a lot more movies, and play a lot more video games, preferably those that are unique and one of a kind, possessing some kind of deeper meaning that will expand my abilities further.
> [/LIST]


I am doing that now. I am hoping it is helping my abilities to be an artist. Studying David Lynch, Stanley Kubrick, Ford Cappola, and others, Wes Craven, Alfred Hitchcock, all in the hopes of figuring out the secret to great stories. And reading as well. Also really like stories about reality, like from sci fi stories and the like. Like Phillip K Dick, James P. Hogan.

What some of movies, games, etc are you interested in?


----------



## zubie

twitchy666 said:


> The fact is not important. It's true. It won't change
> 
> I want the reasons. There might be just one.
> 
> Maybe many.
> 
> Nobody ever describes the reasons. This is the blind, dark curtain.
> 
> Bag-over-head torture routine, tied to a chair, whipped, mentally abused
> 
> Nobody says why. They say "I can't"
> see, breathe, have or do what I need
> 
> Life is so easy. Everything comes naturally. Nothing is difficult for anyone.
> It was that way for me. Until about age 25. Never clear.
> 
> My goal is to dig up the reason why people fail, and pass that info to others.
> 
> Simple 'n' easy for people to judge and say "You can't" That's their calling. Their ambition. Achieved. I wan't to reverse engineer this. Track the underpinnings of molest which reward the effectors. Seem anti-religous. Warfaring to the soul. Leaving a beloved dog outside without shelter, food or drink, cold. Law is cruel. Human speech is redundant.
> Painting is better. Timeless. Expression shouldn't be noisy. Loud music is beautiful. Not vocal cords


Very interesting! Sounds like you want to understand humanity. Good luck to you. I hope you succeed.


----------



## StephCurry

I don't have any.


----------



## cool user name

RenegadeReloaded said:


> 1. Get rid of my SA, or most of it, this is crucial for the next to happen, or else I'll just go f**k it all, I'm out.
> 2. Move to a civilized country, northern Europe ones or maybe Japan.
> 3. Get a gf and a social circle/friends.
> 3. Make myself a carrier in photography, events will do but if I get lucky then I'll be a landscape photographer and I'll be able to sustain myself only from it, I'll travel the whole world, preferably in a van and I'll spend almost all my time in nature. That will be kinda tricky cause it will be hard to have a gf and friends if I'll be traveling the globe all the time, but maybe I'll find some people that want to do that with me, that will be like winning the lottery called life.


Awesome set of goals. You can do it


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

cool user name said:


> Awesome set of goals. You can do it


Thanks man. Can't find why they are awesome thoough, they are all selfish in the end if I start to think about it.  I mean I could have added to the list things like help the poor, do voluntary work etc


----------



## SappyDude

1. Maintaining weight
2. More Skype friends to voice/video chat with
3. Obtain my driver's license & buy a car (already have my adult permit and practicing for a over month now)
5. Get a real GF
6. Get a part-time job (I'm on SSI)


----------



## SunFlower2011

1. Secure a job that I like
2. Start studying for CCENT and stay motivated
3. Think positive / Love myself
4. Find happiness
5. Trust myself
6. Travel


----------



## Cyan22

- improve self-esteem
- find a significant other
- pass senior year, decide on a career
- take up healthier habits (sleep, hygiene, etc)
- improve social skills
- be happy


----------



## nameless3903787489796

I just want to graduate from university and get my degree and start working a full-time job.

I'm already 23 years old but I only have a high school diploma at the moment, I'm so lagged behind in life, ugh.


----------



## anxious87

Not in any particular order:

Gain confidence and communicate effectively
Better manage my sensitivities when feeling under the weather
Volunteer
Gain financial independence (this may be a pipe dream)
Become a better photographer 
Wake up at 5AM each morning. This includes gaining a better understanding of my needs when insomnia hits.
Better understand what motivates me


----------



## Ophc39i

I just recently came to the conslusion that my worst fear related to social anxiety is people getting angry at me (thanks to all kinds of emoional and physical abuse from my parents) and people treating me badly (thanks to bullying at school),
so I'm trying to learn a new pattern of thinking "I don't care if people get angry at me or treat me badly, I'm OK with this kind of situations and I can manage this type of people"
My goal consists in reminding this to myself several times a day until I get used to this kind of thinking, I hope that it won't take me too long

I have already been trying to apply this pattern of thinking for several days now, but unfortunately I still get headaches and nausea when there is a risk of people treating me badly (actually in any situation there is always a risk), so unconsiously I still care, but I guess it's a matter of time, I just need to convince myself more


----------



## Mat999

Throughout this year my goal has to be earning £4k per month by December. Nowhere near it yet but it may still happen. It will happen in December because of the seasonal sales but it needs to carry on. Then I will come up with another figure for the middle or end of next year. I came up with 4k per month by asking myself how much I wanted to earn per hour times the number of hours I want to work a week, times 52, divided by 12. I used to charge people a quarter of this new price and I havent lost money, things are looking brighter. And I dont feel like a doormat getting paid a pittance for much of my work.

Got married this year. Maldives honeymoon in 2017 is on the cards. I dont have savings yet (just plenty of loans) so that 4k had better start working soon lol. We may have to do it backpacker style.

I want to be earning more and more money so I can pay off my debts, buy the car I want (Impreza) and never worry about running out of cash again. I want to start investing money in 2 years and then have a good portfolio of investments I can live off in 10-15 years and semi retire early.

Once retired or semi retired I see myself visiting places around the world like the Maldives, sailing a yacht around the Mediterranean and eventually I want to see the earth from space. I did want to start wing suit base jumping but the main guy died, so called that off. I spent the last 8 years in Asia so I am still hoping for 3 months holidays or at least avoiding the UK winter abroad by living somewhere hot I can work. My wife is a foreigner so we have to be here 9 months of each year, until she can get her citizenship, then then awesome UK passport which gives her much greater freedome to travel around.

All of the above needs me to improve my SA. Just to be able to make one friend would be awesome, or have a long period without any depression. So my last and most important goal is to use resources like this forum to help me break free of my toxic shame and become a normal member of society. To be happy, to be able to fully mean it and say "I am happy".


----------



## Eric993

My main goals for this year are : 

Get in shape
Start eating healthy
visit a psychologist
understand why i am so depressed and anxious all the time
move out of Germany
stop wasting my life on mindless entertainment


----------



## soy sauce on toast

For the next 6 months: Get my French to an advanced fluency. My current level is around B1/B2, and I want to pass a C1 exam before graduating from uni next June. I aim to spend 3 hours at a minimum everyday doing some form of French "study", in particular working on spontaneous speech. 

Anyone else here learning French? I'd like a friend from here who's taking French seriously, and we can share ideas, movies to watch, books to read, keep each other motivated etc. Learners of French are of course EVERYWHERE, but I'm yet to find someone who purely loves the language for what it is, not to appear holier than thou. It's why I otherwise try not to tell people I'm learning French!


----------



## 8888

Lose 22 pounds.


----------



## 629753

Love myself unconditionally. Btw I love u if u love me


----------



## Riff Raff

Get a good job. Work save up so I can have all the things I want in life 
buy A new car
Own my own home someday
Find the love of my life and get married someday 
travel to all the places in the world that I want to go 
get in perfect shape 

make a lot of friends 
help as many people as I can in life


----------



## marsia

stop stress eating and do more yoga and aerobic exercise
meditate regularly
learn conversational skills
take art classes
join a Buddhist group
get my garden beautiful
do more stuff with my kid


----------



## Riff Raff

Some of my long term goals are 

Make a lot of money
Buy a house someday with a water view. 
Find the woman of my dreams and have an ongoing fulfilling relationship with her 
Buy a Lexus 
Travel to many places in the world that I want to see before I die. 
Stay in shape and always look good and stay healthy

Maybe have a child someday or adopt one.


----------



## SusanStorm

My long-term goals are:

-finish this degree and find a job.
-keep making steps toward conquering situations I fear.
-find confidence,self esteem and self respect.
-have a network of people who are great and wants good things for me.
-go travelling.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I would like to get in shape.
I want a degree in science either bachelors or masters. I want something that pays well enough for me to have the things I want in life.


----------



## May19

* Self-love and self-care
* Meet more people and make more friends
* Date! 
* Start working again + internships
* Research!!
* Graduate college~

Some really really long term goals
* Get a steady job in something I love and feel passionate about
* Get a Masters and a Ph.D 
* Go travel~ 
* Get married lmfao
* Have my dream home <3 
* Have kids
* Send my kids off to college
* GROW OLD WITH LE HUBBY
* Die lol 

preferably in that order lol


----------



## Tetragammon

Hmm... Make it to age 40? Does that count?

I guess one of my main problems is that I don't have any goals beyond just living and enjoying what I can. It doesn't help that many of society's "expected" goals for people don't interest me at all, like getting married, having kids or buying a house -- I'm perfectly content as a bachelor living in my parents' house, which is already paid off and will go to me as an only child. I don't want a sports car or boat or cabin or any of that junk either. 

I guess finding a job I don't loathe would be a good one, and making enough money to live comfortably by myself. Beyond that... meh. I've never been a very goal-oriented person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Willtochange99 said:


> What are some goals that you would like to accomplish in the future? What would you like your life to look like in the future?
> 
> This thread is to help encourage user to keep their dreams in mind.


 What will my salary be if I answer this question in a way that pleases you?


----------



## AussiePea

• Engineer sportscars (hope to begin this next year)
• Married with kids
• Nice rural property in the next 5 years


----------



## catcharay

AussiePea said:


> • Engineer sportscars (hope to begin this next year)
> • Married with kids
> • Nice *rural property *in the next 5 years


Rural is very nice. Make sure the people are too:smile2:


----------



## catcharay

Be an already fledged writer. Work for myself, cook properly, baby and savour life fully aka do brunch more.


----------



## truant

1. Publish at least 5 million words. I want to fill a whole bookcase with my stuff. It'd be nice to have fans, too.
2. Be rich. I'd love a brownstone in NYC with a stupidly large wardrobe and a library. I'd also love to just hop from resort to resort, sipping margaritas and writing on my laptop. But tbh I'd be happy if I could afford to visit the dentist.
3. Be a good cook. (Never thought I'd say that. And if I was rich, I'd probably just order out or hire a cook, lol. So this is more of a "if I ain't rich, I want to at least eat well" goal.)
4. Be fluent in at least one other language. (Trying to learn French.)

These are all goals which are conceivable. (Owning a brownstone probably isn't, but making enough from my writing to pay my bills is, hopefully.) Other goals I used to have (singing, dancing, being a therapist, being a public speaker, being in a relationship, having a family, etc.) seem a little too unrealistic to me now so I'm trying to focus on things I can actually achieve.


----------



## twitchy666

*Thanks!*

someone provide any random surprise challenge task for me to undergo

preferably all the stuff I loved since 1998 to 2013

or anything offered
cleaning sewers
driving plant machinery - jackhammers, cranes, helicopter, train, bus, planes
yachts, lawnmowing, treecutting, library assistant...

repairs hardware / software, engineering design improvements

not just me who's happy
I make everyone else I meet is really happy too, so I'll be marryable.

I am realistically waiting for anything serious to pop up... science, military..

when lots of people die in war
anything occurs

I know all my strengths & value, which all go ignored. 
Then I can prove all of it clearly, when someone doesn't say "You Can't"
Weaknesses just don't exist. Only, purely when falsely told "You Can't"


----------



## twitchy666

*Power of Attorney????*



TenYears said:


> * Get my degree. I already have a POA in place, I just need to do it.
> * Lose 20 pounds
> * Save up $500


I'm struggling with my elder brother becoming that over me. Some other wider family.. since Dad's death.

Please let me understand the acronym

DOA? poaching of animals?

such a redundunt, lazy, poor shortening meaning to words' 1st letter. :crying:
tendency to hide detail. Not the poster. Universal secrecy


----------



## TheWorrier

2016 was a good year indeed. I submitted my thesis and I got my award. The award for which I had put my heart for a couple of years and had sacrifies friends, happiness and ...

1. I submitted my thesis.

2. I got various job experienses, they were hard, took heaps of time and energy but had great outcomes. I could created things that remain forever and people can use them on and on. This was totally in a different direction from usual career. It opens up a new path. I taught at varous institutes, expanded my network and improved my CV. I made a good money at the first six of months of the year.

3. I travelled home and visited couple of countries with my loved ones.

4. I heared back from examiners, it was very positive. I submitted the last version and conferred my degree.

5. Had a family member visiting me and had a lot of fun and parties toward the ebd to celebeate my achievments.

6. I explored at least three new countries this year. So I was in 5-6 counties in 2016.

7. Had more experineces with men and overcome some of my fears.

8. I retrived back a number of my old frinedships I had to sacrifies to get the thesis done. I also made some new ones.

9. I returned back to the kind, friendly and happy woman I used to be before devoting myself to my thesis.

10. My taste of fashion came back. I pampered myself with the trends, dresses and jewllaries. I enjoyed looking good again. I enjoyed cooking for myself and for others and had a couple of new cooking experiences (cakes, traditonal foods from different countries, improvising new desserts, .. ). I spent a lot of fun times with friends. I threw a lot of parties and invited friends over.

11. Apart from travelling and staying with my parents, I lived in 4 places with different atmosphere. Moving out and being unstable was hard but it was cool to experiece all those lifestyles. My favourite of all is my last place. It's large, beautiful and peaceful. Got lovely neighbours that I made frined with. They are helpful people. We share similar life style. I was inspired and learned good things from them.

12. I took a dance class.

13. My love life was better than 2015.

2015 was a difficult year bu I am proud of myself for being resilient, hanging in and doing what I needed to do. I barely did anything fun or productive aside from writing the thesis which per se was a great acheivement for life. I was totally broke at the end of 2015. In 2016, for the first half, I worked crazily hard and earned a good money. I gradually changed my strict lonely lifestyle to a happy social one. In the second half, I stopped working too hard and enjoyed a totally social life, spending a lot of time with friends. On the other hand, in the second half of 2016, I suffered from a lot of stress and anxiety due to the circumstance. I but eventaully I mananged the circumstance very well and toward the end of 2016 I succseeded.

Now, what I want for 2017 is to keep the pace of my social life, meeting new people and making even more frineds and creating a better love life. In terms of career, I will land a good job and focus on earning more money.

*sport n fitness*
1. Register for climbing
2. Long track walks (at least once a month)
3. Running (1.5 hrs/w)

*New experiences*
4. Trips around the country (two new provinces, north west and middle)
5. taking a course in economics/ bussinness/ creative writing/ film making
6. working in a cafe

*Social n love life*
5. Meeting with new people (attending a new event every week)
6. Register for dance class

* medical *
7. From post grad
8. Fom bach
9. Last visit advice

* Career and money and *
10. Land a new job
11. Do some investment (even a little)
12. buy a car
13. Visa done

* Personal improvement *
14. Improving my English (watching 10 series/taking writting classes)
...


----------



## littleghost

Be able to go out without anxiety
Meet people and be able to talk to them
Find something I feel passionate about
Get healthier
Write music... I've always wanted to do that
Write more books
Paint something special
Become a grandma (the kids are currently telling me this is not happening, but I can hope)
Dress nicer and wear makeup, since I'll have places to go and people to see.


----------



## Mat999

I want to be able to fully control my thoughts. Then the sky is the limit.


----------



## cuppy

I want to be surrounded by people who love and support me.


----------



## MaggieRose

Help my crush get over his SA, or at least cope with it better. That would be awesome.

And finish my PhD this year, if I can!


----------



## tea111red

- think about and summarize the past 3 yrs. be able to demonstrate growth/progress from 6 yrs ago
- get up the nerve to visit old school and talk to the staff there
- move... if they give me feelings of hope

uke


----------



## kilgoretrout

I thought I knew but now I have no clue.


----------



## Wolfology

cuppy said:


> I want to be surrounded by people who love and support me.


I'll love and support you, cuppy! Not that I know anything about you, but, you know, why not


----------



## Wolfology

My long term goals are:

*Win back my old crush (or date her friend, whatever).
*Get a new job.
*Get work experience for my preferred career.
*Get my YouTube channel up and running.
*Write my novel.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Normal.*

I want to be a functional member of society.

I hope to find work soon so that I can help out my family and relatively pay back the burden I've caused.

I hope to be able to grow up and become more knowledgeable about the reality going on around the globe.

More importantly, I'd like to be happy with myself. And that could include being free of SA, or being able to conquer it enough.


----------



## Flutterlee

1. Get a job (got fired from my last one in November for various dumb reasons imo, plus the job itself wasn't satisfying but it paid much more than I've ever been paid. Have only worked minimum wage jobs and have only been paid a little bit more than that at most jobs) 2. See if Counseling can help with my anxiety particularly in job interviews. 3. Try to make some time with friends, cause I could use the support. 4. Try to find more ways to connect with my husband


----------



## Flutterlee

I hope you can achieve all of these things. I too want to be a functional member of society as I have had a hard time finding a job. And being with happy with myself as well. Feel like I have something to offer.



That Random Guy said:


> I want to be a functional member of society.
> 
> I hope to find work soon so that I can help out my family and relatively pay back the burden I've caused.
> 
> I hope to be able to grow up and become more knowledgeable about the reality going on around the globe.
> 
> More importantly, I'd like to be happy with myself. And that could include being free of SA, or being able to conquer it enough.


----------



## Limmy

Make friends


----------



## humblebee

-Happiness.
-I want to love myself.
-I want to get better at maintaining relationships with people and to stop pushing people away.
When I get older...
-I want to be married and to start a family.
-I wan to be financially stable.
-I want to be in a career that I enjoy.


----------



## ShySouth

Be happy. It seems so simple and yet...


----------



## Hayman

At the moment, my main focus is to go out on wither the 18th or 25th February. One of my work colleague's husbands plays in a band, and has a gig on both these days. I fully intend to be there for one of them because a few people I know will be there and both venues are just about within sensible walking distance from home, for me. I've got three/four weeks to pluck up the courage. It'll be my first major outing of the year. 

I would like to return to London later on in the year and initial talks with my brother are just starting up on this (if you look back at my blogs from last August – mainly on my Wordpress blogsite as linked in my signature), I discussed my experiences whilst down there. It would be probably the biggest thing I'll do in 2017 if it goes ahead. 

I would love to maintain the weight I'm currently at or perhaps drop a few extra pounds. I made a lot of progress last year in this respect and I'm much happier with my body appearance now than I was barely 18 months ago. 

My long term goal? It's the same as it's been for many years. Find a woman who is willing to simply date and understand me.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

To be a badass underground mercenary with a cool mask.


----------



## Kevin001

Stop swearing definitely.


----------



## CNikki

- Move out of my town/county/state. Depends which is most convenient
- Start over in terms of finding a different social life so that I can attract the right 'one'
- Be free of depression, anxiety, and other illnesses. I would like to get off of the medications I take eventually


----------



## waterfairy

1. Finish nursing school and become an amazing nurse.
2. Find that unicorn I've been looking for my entire life and have kids.
3. Start a cool hobby like making my own beauty products from my own homegrown plants and herbs. Because I'm a hippy.
4. Adopt a healthy lifestyle and stick with it till I drop dead at 150.
5. Become an expert at yoga.
6. Kick my mental illness in the *** and become the confident person I've always wanted to be.
7. Find at least one lifelong friend.
8. Move out of state.
9. Buy my dream home and live a fairytale life with the unicorn mentioned in #2 and our beautiful children.
10. Travel the world.


----------



## Twilightforce

Make a lot money to buy me a girlfriend.


----------



## SplendidBob

4 major life goals:

1. Multiple small businesses + something part time I don't despise
2. Relationship, good one, mutually supportive and beneficial (how romantic)
3. More / better friends / extended support network (people who actually give a ****)
4. Sort out my current health problems


----------



## unemployment simulator

hopefully conquer a fear of public speaking.
find a way out of the poverty trap i'm in.
achieve any personal fitness and diet goals I have.

I have a maybe pile of goals too.
start doing a regular martial art class.
drive (kind of hoping those self driving robot cars will come along before I need to learn).


----------



## Ms kim

By the help of God I want to have my own house i.e. not have to pay rent.

Etc Etc


----------



## SparklingWater

Healthy body, healthy friendship and romantic relationships, healthy finances (healthy income, savings and no debt), engaged in hobbies, helpful to my community and just content with life overall.

Possibly kids, possibly a house, very likely travel

Ooo also grow hair to waist. 6 inches away so less than a year should be hehe!


----------



## truant

Get rich and live in a 5 star hut in Polynesia.


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> Get rich and live in a 5 star hut in Polynesia.


Jesus, now you're talkin. 

For me I'd be quite happy if I can just get to a point where I can live on my own fairly happily. I've never been good at it and it's extra hard at the moment. I'm a very nostalgic person and I find it hard to move on.


----------



## PocketoAlice

1) Become a YouTuber
2) Make a living doing something I love/something in the arts
3) Live in a condo on the water
4) Travel to Japan
5) Make people laugh and/or inspired


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Be self-sustaining by the time AR technology becomes mature so I could afford it.


----------



## Twilightforce

Make a power metal album.


----------



## Chevy396

To do my part to help save the world from Christian Reconstruction. How I do that is by running businesses that can compete with them in a more progressive and legal way. I will fight to the death though.


----------



## taspay

Finish university and move to a different country to start fresh.


----------



## 8888

Lose weight.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get closer to God
~ Make a difference in the world
~ Get married
~ Have a career I love


----------



## BrokeTech

To become financially comfortable...which means not necessarily rich, but just can afford to pay off debt, actually pay off the debt and not ever really have to say "I can't afford that" or "that's too much money" again when it comes to things I want to do/buy.


----------



## fthaji

• Gain a healthier lifestyle and lose weight and maintain it

• Grad school/ Build a career 

• Find love and build a life with an amazing partner

• Achieve financial security 

• Travel around the world

• Eventually retire outside of the US 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LashawndaVillanueva

I want to get job experience with good earnings, want a happy and peaceful life.


----------



## Taaylah

I've just moved to a new place so these are my goals for the next few months/year:

1) Get a job 
2) Start working out. There's a gym in my garage now so I have no excuse 
3) Start doing more things for me/things I'm interested in. 
4) Go back to school 
5) Meet new people


----------



## JDsays

My end goal is as follows:
1) Own a house or have a nice apartment that only takes 35% of my income
2) Be in good health
3) Finish my undergrad
4) Not be stressed out so much
5) Have a good social support network
6) Find a wife


----------



## KK2017

Long term goals are: finish college and get a bachelors degree, get a good paying job, raise well-rounded kids, own a house instead of rent, travel the U.S, get the hell out of this town, and lastly just be happy!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1. Date a beautiful woman who understands my needs and respects me for who I am. Not thinking of marriage just yet.

2. Land a well-paying job that allows for a comfortable living. Not super-rich, mind you, just comfortable.

3. Move out somewhere near public transit, preferably into a bachelor apartment. This is a VERY long term goal of mine, as I need to become a bit more independent first and foremost.


----------



## discoveryother

to be ok


----------



## rabidfoxes

1. Develop lasting, meaningful relationships with a bunch of people with whom I genuinely feel at home.
2. Move to a medium-sized town surrounded by nature, perhaps mountains and water. Work in project management for an irreverent grassroot charities. Write my first book. Do more backpacking.
3. Later: move to a rural location, sit on the porch, have a goat to hang out with. Grow food. Get my long-term friends to move next door. Build communal spaces connecting the houses. Sit there with my lifelong friends playing music and games.


----------



## Kevin001

Get some local male friends


----------



## SplendidBob

rabidfoxes said:


> 1. Develop lasting, meaningful relationships with a bunch of people with whom I genuinely feel at home.


Want.



rabidfoxes said:


> have a goat to hang out with.


 <3


----------



## momentsunset

-Write a self help book
-Work as a professional photographer with experienced/well known models
-Travel around the world
-Make enough money to buy me & my family amazing experiences
-Be a more socially confident person
-Be in a healthy long term relationship where we love and support each other


----------



## thesunflower

- Study abroad and graduate
- make some lifelong friends
- fall in love with someone who genuinely loves me back and marry them
- have children
- go on family vacations
- live in canada or south korea for a while
- learn mandarin fluently
- learn spanish fluently
- see europe and asia
- figure out my purpose/career path and successfully pursue it


----------



## harrison

Find something to do to occupy my time - maybe further study and/or rebuild my book business.
Spend more time up in SE Asia.
_Maybe_ another relationship.


----------



## mobc1990

1.Take care of myself,especially mentally
2.Continue to work hard and live life
3.Be a more positive and happy person
4.Find someone I love


----------



## Synaps3

Continue to motivate myself to work on my projects
Find a girlfriend
Travel


----------



## komorikun

Get into a long-term relationship.
-Find a job that pays $80,000+
-Learn how to drive and get a drivers license.
-Learn Portuguese.

In the distant future: 
-Buy a car and a house. This would involve probably moving somewhere cheaper. I don't think I will ever be able to afford a house in my current city unless I married someone that makes a lot of money. 

As for short-term goals:
-Buy furniture for my apartment. I've been living here since September and I still have no furniture. It's so pathetic.
-Become at least an intermediate user of Excel. Excel is used a lot in my profession, so it would be very helpful.
-Find a dermatologist so that I can get all the cysts removed from my scalp and get medication for the rosacea on my face.
-Find a decent optometrist and get a new prescription and new eyeglasses and contact lenses.
-Lose weight.
-Drink less alcohol.....hahahaha I say this as I drink wine.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Surviving a major life change I'm going through right now.


----------



## AffinityWing

Get better at Japanese, in the hopes I can one day move and live in Japan. I've been studying diligently lately, but I hope I don't slack off again and end up neglecting my studies for it again since it's something I've realized just how passionate I truly am about.

Finish university. Though, I've been doing really poorly academically in that regard so I've been in a really rough patch. I hope this can fix itself and I don't end up dropping out completely, because I'd feel truly lost and miserable. (Even if so many people these days are saying a degree isn't everything, I guess I can't help it since my family has permanently scared me off by telling me otherwise.)

Clear up my skin. It's been making me feel very physically unattractive, namely my scars since most of it isn't even acne anymore, just the consequences of having compulsively picked my face for years.  

I also still want to get more fit, since my health is all sorts of bad and I'm sure it will get only more worse later on if I don't do something about it.

Oh, I really need some sort of job and to get my license at this point. It's pretty much impossible getting anywhere down in these suburbs without a car, which makes it difficult for finding work at the moment. (I was signed up for work study to be able to work on campus, but because of my really low GPA, that's out of the question at the moment.)


----------



## harrison

Go and live in Bangkok with a nice lady that has a big house and a BMW.

Edit: just kidding btw, (plus I could probably make do with an Audi)


----------



## SilentLyric

get a girlfriend that I am not settling for, and be able to love her freely and not hold on to my failed relationship.

get an apartment again in illinois close to work.

figure out my car situation when my lease ends.

work on my mental health. talking to a therapist for little to no money.

clear up medical debt.


----------



## komorikun

Oh. I forgot. Pay off my student loans- quickly, not over 20 years.


----------



## discopotato

move abroad
learn how to drive
travel the world 
learn how to stand up for myself


----------



## mobc1990

1.Get into a relationship
2.Continue learning to take good care of myself
3.Just working and helping my parent


----------



## Vip3r

- Self-improvement
- Happy long-term relationship
- Better paying job
- Buy a house
- Travel & pursue hobbies
- a friend or two to hang out with occasionally


----------



## leaf in the wind

Move forward in my career and increase my income, so I can afford to do fun things.

Find inner peace.


----------



## notBlair

*Sensible things I plan to do:
*-Either pursue a master's degree in healthcare or get a job with room for a similar financial advancement.
-buy a tiny home (they're cute as ****)
-plan for retirement / build up a savings for myself and my family
-become active in the women's physique world or pursue some exotic dance (pole dancing), perhaps yoga, as a hobby

*More idealistic things that I'd to do as well:
*-become a really avid donor to charity. I would like to be at a certain place financially which would allow me to pursue something akin to Peter Singer's philosophy on effective altruism. 
-pursue activism

Things like relationships are nice, and things I want to pursue but I don't really consider them "goals". I would also like to have as many pets I can take care of and allow them to have a happy and loving life.


----------



## PrincessV

- I want to be a nicer person
- Figure out where to go in life
- Date the boy I'm in love with
- Grow as a person, and hopefully not be where I am now 
- Gain mental stability, I feel ive gone mad
- Start hanging out with an old friend


----------



## GeomTech

*sigh* 

- Amass enough money for travel and moving abroad 
- Take my nearly non-existent coding ability to the next level 
- Manage somehow to work full-time online
- Finally develop my god-awful intuitive abilities
- Eventually go off-grid 
- Finally master Japanese once and for all, and maybe a few other languages
- Explore the non-physical, generate insights, experiment with psychedelics, etc


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh. I forgot. Pay off my student loans- quickly, not over 20 years.


 Actually, you could probably get away with dragging it out just to torment them. Like not pay on time and make them beg for the payment every time just so they have to spend more money to collect. They probably won't actually sue you unless they have to. As long as they eventually get paid. You could probably drag it out at least twice as long as it was supposed to take to pay it off. Of course you'll pay more in the long run but whatever. The whole purpose of credit is to rip people off anyway. Might as well make them work for it.


----------



## Suchness

Becoming a master of healing, attaining spiritual enlightenment and helping the world.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, you could probably get away with dragging it out just to torment them. Like not pay on time and make them beg for the payment every time just so they have to spend more money to collect. They probably won't actually sue you unless they have to. As long as they eventually get paid. You could probably drag it out at least twice as long as it was supposed to take to pay it off. Of course you'll pay more in the long run but whatever. The whole purpose of credit is to rip people off anyway. Might as well make them work for it.


That's not how it works. They will report you to the credit bureaus if you are over 30 days late and then you get a bad credit score. With a bad credit score, it makes it more difficult to rent an apartment, buy a car, or buy a house. If you do buy a car or buy a house you end up with a higher interest rate on the loan if your credit score is poor.

The longer you drag student loans out, the more interest you pay on the loan. A lot more. With student loans you have a choice in various repayment plans. Some plans are 10 years, some are 20 years or more. Some are based on how much your income is. Now the income based ones are good if you have a very low income (like less than $30,000 a year). With 20 years of very low payments, they will forgive the loan. I'm in the unfortunate bracket where my income is too high to get my loans forgiven after 20 years but I'm still relatively poor. They don't take into account how expensive the rent (cost of living) is in your area. Like on my income, I'd be living quite well if I was in Nebraska. Since I could probably find a 1 bedroom for $600. I'm paying more than double that.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That's not how it works. They will report you to the credit bureaus if you are over 30 days late and then you get a bad credit score. With a bad credit score, it makes it more difficult to rent an apartment, buy a car, or buy a house. If you do buy a car or buy a house you end up with a higher interest rate on the loan if your credit score is poor.
> 
> The longer you drag student loans out, the more interest you pay on the loan. A lot more. With student loans you have a choice in various repayment plans. Some plans are 10 years, some are 20 years or more. Some are based on how much your income is. Now the income based ones are good if you have a very low income (like less than $30,000 a year). With 20 years of very low payments, they will forgive the loan. I'm in the unfortunate bracket where my income is too high to get my loans forgiven after 20 years but I'm still relatively poor. They don't take into account how expensive the rent (cost of living) is in your area. Like on my income, I'd be living quite well if I was in Nebraska. Since I could probably find a 1 bedroom for $600. I'm paying more than double that.....


 Well, there's got to be some way you can annoy them without making it harder on yourself. Something you could pretend you didn't do on purpose. I'm sure they've seen it all but even some kind of minimal delay that would just piss them off but not get you into trouble still makes them work harder for the same. Even if it's only a tiny bit harder. If enough people do it, it would still severely piss them off.


----------



## truant

truant said:


> Get rich and live in a 5 star hut in Polynesia.


This hasn't changed. But I should add that I plan on doing that by writing. I think relationships are probably out of reach for me, but maybe I can hire a nice man-servant to carry my luggage.

I'm also working on a new kind of therapy with elements of CBT, Schema Therapy, Logotherapy, the Lefkoe Belief Process, meditation, guided visualization, and mind/body work. But that's just a hobby.


----------



## harrison

I still plan on slending a lot more time up in an Asian country - most likely Thailand at this stage. Very good infrastructure, plenty of other foreigners to talk to, beautiful beaches - and Bangkok is one of the best cities I've seen so far. Plus it's still pretty cheap.


----------



## mt moyt

i was about to type something before realising its exactly the same as @Tuan Jie's signature.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a vague plan to kill myself by age 30, but I probably won't so nothing.


----------



## Chevy396

Start a couple new companies.

Find a good sex partner that I'm not required to love.

Get back surgery or otherwise get rid of the pain.


----------



## Solomoon

Any long-term plan I make always ends up involving other people which makes me anxious so I don't do it.


----------



## mobc1990

1.Curb masturbation habit
2.Be a happy and stronger person
3.Overcome all anxiety and depression,and moving on from it


----------



## wellflower

1. life partner
2. career i really enjoy
3. go vegetarian or vegan???


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Well I don't think a lot about my long term goals and I just like doing things on the fly. Some of these might seem... Unorthodox or not too serious for being classified as "long term goals"
but for me they are goals to achieve anyway, some more important than others.

- Meet lots of new people
- Travel through couchsurfing to some cool place, like Slovenia
- Make a lasting and working commune called Panguraratta based on freedom and cooperation (I kinda doubt this one is possible)
- Keep expanding my personal culture
- Watch some shows and movies on my "to do" list
- Travel to Valencina de la Concepción with a friend through hitchhiking
- Never get a regular job
- Keep ignoring random people who yell at me "get a job!"
- Write a book, maybe try to get it published too
- Live with a friend
- Get the Maus in WarThunder
- Camp in Mount Olympus (just a random rocky mountain near my town that I call that way)
- Maybe, very very maybe, find love in this universe
- Write down ALL of my ideas either on paper or in digital files
- Find a way to monetize some of my hobbies, even if its just selling my hand written stories on the street


----------



## mobc1990

My long term goals are finding my own way of happiness and maintaining it,finding someone I love and spend time with(not easy),lastly,Having very little stress from now on to the future hopefully


----------



## SofaKing

Putting my affairs in order. I should have a plan so I'm not a burden on others.


----------



## PixieNadrienne

- Develop genuine self esteem and no longer suffer from depersonalisation
- Get a thicker skin and know that nastiness has nothing to do with me
- Stop avoiding! Everything! If I want to avoid something, push through
- Become more assertive and really stand up for myself 
- Keep writing articles, and eventually venture out to give them *shudder* an audience. Believe that they could help just one person
- Keep writing poems, if only for myself


----------



## Mlt18

Don't have any. Thinking about the future is depressing. I mostly just try to survive each day.


----------



## twitchy666

*desperate to get away after school, 17, with parents*

their houses I learnt about moving, refurbishments, 1 main one... biggest 3 storey town house. two big gardens. AGA stove! chopped wood in basement hopper, fuelling all sitting room fire with bay windows. Xmas 1980s after coast hotel business flee, pub in woods for 9 years school to here - new school bad at age 7
building
converted from top corner unable to step into - sagging floor
rebuilt - all scrap down huge chain-linked tube slide scoop to skip!
became my bedroom after living in opposite room, which became parents' master bedroom.

I had 2 rooms with big front windows. one with sink, pool table, vintage computers, records & CD players.. big bathrooms all floors

my university time a very new world. progress? not enough. work 1998-2013. patchy. the thread is kicking & knocking all my sensitive nodes..!

rollercoaster. friends & employers generated. thin. too thin. they drop like flies. 
each opportunity burns out tooo quick! light a candle? how long last? smoke is picoseconds? new job anywhere in commonwealth. INcome!! Money!! How?? 
Not earning now, here, today, now here! so never. how would James Bond react? kill? find solution? tickover on benefits? no new friends or holidays that way.

there exists luck ??? general goal: disaster... war, climate, disease, financial, economic worldwide crisis, I survive physically better than any, save others. 
aahh ha ha.. sinkholes! gravity. not just floodplains or famine... everything goes down! precipitation on mountains - rain, gail, snow... rivers, sea. mudslide. run away. boats.
..eg. kill killers? hero. watching humanity & society spiralling out of control. getting older shouldn't be downdraft. all limbs! eyes, no spectacles, not deaf. ahead.

ain't got anything. suits, cufflinks, all earned. stuck in hole. life should have stayed with parents, after school. car mechanic, sport or military career
I flew away

want worldwide travel of royals.

I love all history. world. science. not wars. my history! all countries

mm


----------



## Daxi004

Write a book

Maek an album, at least an album or a song/track that I am pleased with again

Be happy one more time


----------



## Tomatmacka

Get acceptance from myself for being myself, which will solve many problerms


----------



## brian97

-To get accepted to, and graduate University. 
-To learn a language (probably German).
-To get a stable, creatively rewarding job.


----------



## SuD

To get a satisfying job.
To make my family proud.
To be able to love the new person I would become in future.
That's all!


----------



## mobc1990

-Be a happy person
-Be healthy enough to live until old age
-Find someone I love,that’s all


----------



## unemployment simulator

In the last couple of years I've started to think I would like to get into rock climbing or mountain climbing ,so to get to the top of a summit would be cool. I'd like to do some type of endurance event as well, like cross a desert or the artic.


----------



## Cascades

Go to a meet up group
Join a kickboxing/ufc class
Sign up to a course I'm looking into
Go to a therapy session
Travel a little more


----------



## hoodie

Get a girlfriend that I like-like.
Get employment that is less "just some job" and more of a career. 
Buy a house/condo and get a dog. (I want to have a very stable living situation before I get a dog, as they can really limit moving. Like, I couldn't live where I do now and have a dog, and obviously you don't want to give a dog away unless you have no other option. Perhaps, I could foster one next time I live somewhere that allows them though.)

My goals are basically things I want, because like Buddhism says, all suffering comes from wanting. And I think the things I want are more pragmatic to shoot for than trying to detach myself from reality by becoming an enlightened buddha on the mountaintop.


----------



## Shy Ostrich

To get a stable job, move out, make long term friends, improve on my social/communicative skills, and maybe find a partner.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I need to do some terrible courses at uni and graduate..


----------



## mobc1990

My long term goal is to recover from mental illness,mental illness sometimes is chronic and no one would like to suffer from it.Unhealthy lifestyle and stress is the cause IMO,so I will try my best to recover.


----------



## amaytorr3884

stop giving a damn what people think
finish college
live outside the us


----------



## mobc1990

My long term goal is to earn more money,I want to be rich enough to enjoy financial stability,yeah


----------



## hypestyle

depends on the definition of long term.

by this time next year- my own place. a new, much better paying job. better physical health. better mental health. a dating life. an expanded circle of friends. More hobbies and social activities. No recurring hassle from certain people in my life.


----------



## nonhuman

Coming off medication

Finding my dream job

Fighting in MMA


----------



## Bornetwobee

Just to be the best person I can be and to be happy. Everything fits within that.


----------



## harrison

Be here for as long as physically possible. (and I don't mean on SAS)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Get through the life issues I'm dealing with.


----------



## Shy extrovert

Be done with college in 2 years and have a job as an architect living in a mountain town for a while. 
Before that between school i wanna get a job that allows me to travel 
In the next 5 years id like to try living in a different country
I wanna be in better health, confident, have more friends and a bf/gf 
I wanr to be off my phone and gaming consoles more often and put my efforts into something productive. Even if its just building magic decks or writing stories its something that builds talent and passion rather than a meaningless existance sitting on my phone and waiting for something better


----------



## harrison

Stop posting on here.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> Stop posting on here.


Lol, wasn't sure if that was your goal or a response to someone.

Me too...I'm neither helping anyone or feeling better 99 percent of the time.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Lol, wasn't sure if that was your goal or a response to someone.
> 
> Me too...I'm neither helping anyone or feeling better 99 percent of the time.


No mate - just a personal goal of mine.

You probably do help on here, although I can reate to it not making you feel much better most of the time. I guess it's a distraction - and an outlet to some extent.


----------



## llodell88

i wanted a way to make my own income and be my own boss but i don't see that happening and i just don't see how it will work anymore, i mean i think something bad is just going to happen if i get close to any goals so why try, unless it's something hard to lose. Like I want to work on a language, I think it's a lot harder to slip and lose all your progress and it's usually pretty easy to get up back on you feet and get where to were you were before when learning something like that. Other things are a lot harder. Like I can go to school, get sick and ruin my GPA when I put all my time into my GPA, so who cares about school when little events can take take it all away from you. I usually just stick to things I think people or events can't take away from me. Also all the stuff I studied in college, 90 percent of it I forgot, but learning a language is life long and I will always use it and have it. I just got to the point wher I hated doing pointless things.

I'm thinking disconnecting from technology, internet, etc., lately would be good for me too, so that's part of why the being your own boss thing won't work out too.

I don't think I'm too interested in web design anymore, and it probably wouldn't make me happy, because like I said need to disconnect. Probably convincing my family I'm not crazy might be a good goal too.

Um, lose some weight, although I have to be realistic. Losing more than 10 pounds or much more than that might be too much before by body goes back to the way it it was.

Later when I am alone, I'm going to go somewhere and make a list of things I want then put things off to the side if they are unlikely or unattainable, or whatever. I'll figure out how to prioritize things. atm, I'm so disorganized.


----------



## Methodical

harrison said:


> Stop posting on here.


I came here to post this


----------



## Suchness

To become a powerful sorcerer.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Very best to us, all. We can still turn things around for ourselves, as long as we don't ever give up! ✊

My life goal is to work with orphanages. My longterm goal is to become successful in my career. My short term goal is to overcome SA/APD/depression(lions and tigers and bears, oh my!). Good luck, me. lol


----------



## SAgirl

I have no goals right now for my future. It worries me a little. I'm hoping to work with someone to help me maybe set some goals.


----------



## rmb1990

* Finish uni
* Lose weight
* Finally buy a car 
* Travel around the world
* Move out


----------



## Paris23

To be free from anxiety is


----------



## mobc1990

My long term goals would be to get a better car.Now I own a local car and are still paying for it,maybe I dream too far but it’s good to have dreams


----------



## Florae

To become humble and to learn how to share others with a cheerful heart. I want to develop that character. That's my goal.


----------



## harrison

To spend more time up in SE Asia and to see new places. 

Also would be nice to come across a first edition of The Philosopher's Stone in an Op-shop somewhere - and then sell it.


----------



## girlyone1

To explore what things I'm into and what can be my hobbies. I'm really leaning towards fitness. Working out and being active sounds fun to me.


----------



## Synaps3

Glad you posted this. I need to get more focused on my goals because recently I'm stagnating.

1. Make my sleep schedule normal
2. Get my car registration renewed
3. Get a passport
4. Get the **** out! LOL


----------



## GeomTech

Synaps3 said:


> Glad you posted this. I need to get more focused on my goals because recently I'm stagnating.
> 
> 1. Make my sleep schedule normal
> 2. Get my car registration renewed
> 3. Get a passport
> *4. Get the **** out! LOL*


That's a huge one for me as well. Lol.


----------



## JerryAndSports

To feel better about myself, And to find something I'm good at.


----------



## SofaKing

Outlive my parents


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> Outlive my parents


Same here. Same here.


----------



## Crisigv

No long-term goals. I rarely look to the future. I don't plan on living that long.


----------



## Vip3r

I have probably posted in this thread before, but I can't remember.

1. Get a better paying job.
2. Pay off debt.
3. Buy a house.
4. Long term relationship.
5. Spend more time on hobbies.
6. Get a few tattoos I've wanted.


----------



## Kinable

A wife and kids
My own business (game design)
Visit Japan
Get into and stay in shape
Teach and show my kids everything I know


----------



## TheUnsureHuman

To stand on a stage and sing
To always take critisism positively and see every challenge as a lesson
To please others, take care of people or kids
To be more creative and help others to express themself


----------



## Harald

Swapped goals for intentions and got instant relieve. Swapped 'lose x pounds' for intent to live a healthy life. What's healthy? Haven't got the faintest idea, but I do like the subject and Mediterranean cooking, so let's have some fun with that. Goals got me bogged down in abstract details and random figures and nothing ever worked out. Intention or whatever you call it is broad, ongoing and hopefully something you actually like to invest time in and have fun with.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Goals I have none. Dreams I have many. 
They mostly revolve around me doing something with computers.


----------



## JerryAndSports

By this exact date next year, I want to finally be More confident and healthier physically and mentally.


----------



## harrison

Build up my online book business, maybe try to find some other type of passive income, spend more time up in SE Asia.


----------



## Suchness

Make a career out of helping people to heal their lives mentally, physically and emotionally. To help them become healers. Im not worried about money, if I express myself honestly that part will take care of itself.


----------



## llodell88

none because i will never reach any of them and i feel like a loser for doing anything i want to do which is really not the way i should feel when i am almost 30, but somehow that's how it came to be for me again.

i just focus on the present day and try to earn a little money here and there, stay sane, until i end up homeless.


----------



## 1solated

1. Get rid of anxiety completely, along with achieving great confidence
2. Get a nice home, more money 
3. My band becomes successful 
4. Have lots of free time for hobbies and such
5. Get in good shape, eat better
6. Maybe travel for a bit (something like Japan possibly)
7. Get a cat or some pet


That's really about it, nothing special.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Dying of old age, not from killing myself or getting killed (accidental, or other), not from disease either. Watch my future massive family with 6+ kids have their own kids and see my great grandkids someday as well.


----------



## mgra

Get over my SA, I guess.
I can't really see my future right now, to be quite honest with you.


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

Try to survive the year in a job and country I hate so I can move onto better things. Get better at music. Finish my book.


----------



## Stactix

Think mine is to continually set short term goals and push myself to achieve them. 



I have my driving test in October and I really need to pass as I think it'll help push me.



I'd like to push myself in my hobby ( flying drones fpv) and to first visit more drone racing venues and do more meetups with other pilots and then hopefully enter some competitions myself. 


I'd love to be with someone but whenever I think about that, I'm just so fecking negative about myself, feeling like I have no chance with anyone.


----------



## Eleonora91

Get my driving license, move abroad, find a job, move in with my boyfriend, in this order. Overcome my anxiety, in no specific order.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Stay alive


----------



## CrashyBoi

-Find a woman who loves me
-animate/write cartoons to be posted online or for tv
-have friends who love me and support me
-move out of my parents
-be able to live by myself
-adopt a bunch of cats


----------



## Gamgee

- have a job that I like
- have kids
- not have to stress over money


----------



## mobc1990

1.Recovering from mental illnesses,spent a lot of money in it
2.Getting a gf,this one is damn hard
3.learning how to relax and live life,must control my energy spent on stuff,some stuff takes a lot of energy and affect my work tbh


----------



## truant

1. Develop a new subgenre of fiction -- making progress here; it's starting to feel a little more natural/fluid
2. Develop a new theory of identity formation and conflict -- made big progress in this in the last year; started working on a book
3. Develop a new kind of talk therapy -- some development here over last year, but still struggling with a few key issues


----------



## EndTimes

Get rid of my SA which has been slowly consuming myself. Or die while trying... 
Having my own family would be my ultimate goal but I don't see this happening any time soon.


----------



## Nelar

I want to get more muscular.

But it's hard because I might need a new job... I wake up at 6 and get home by 9 and unless I change in my car before I leave the train station and not take a caffeine pill when I get to the gym I am usually to exhausted to go in. If I don't get there until 10 it's too late and. I just go home so I can at least get some sleep so I'm not exhausted the next day... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

One day I hope I can get back to the UK and maybe spend a summer there and in Paris. I'd like to go and see the Antiques Roadshow being filmed and spend a lot of time at the British Library.


----------



## Great Expectations

Start a business.


----------



## 8888

-Fully support myself financially
-Move out
-Date
-Lose 45 pounds


----------



## trendyfool

1. Be a successful musician 
2. Be a successful photographer 
3. Read many books 
4. Become happier with myself, more able to enjoy spending time alone


----------



## 3stacks

- find something I am passionate about and pursue it. 
- travel 
- live a life that I want to live by own standards and nobody else's. 
- become independent and financially stable.
- To cope with my mental illnesses
- if someone would eventually marry me that'd be cool.
- Most importantly to have a positive impact on the world and help as many people as I can. 
- Make more people laugh
- learn as much as I can


----------



## andy1984

good sex
die


----------



## JerryAndSports

To not care what anybody thinks of me and actually look forward to stuff besides sleeping or playing video games the whole day.


----------



## nonhuman

- I want to become medication free

- I want to compete in MMA or Muay Thai

- I want to find the job of my dreams


----------



## Orko

- A body to be content when I look in the mirror. Working on it.
- Lose glasses. Trying to find courage for the operation.
- Buy a motorcycle. Saving money.
- Most important, a peaceful relationship. Doing nothing (can't) about it.


----------



## blue2

Squirm as hard as I can for a couple more years on this giant wormy apple floating in space called earth then die.


----------



## coeur_brise

To not get osteoporosis because I'm asian and female.


----------



## funnynihilist

To have no goals, which itself is a goal...


----------



## harrison

I'd like to get reasonably fit. I've done it before - especially when I've been up in Bali, running on the beach etc and dieting a bit. With all this changing of my medication lately I get very dizzy - so even walking is difficult, so hopefully that will settle down one day.

Would also like to get my business going again - and build on it. Get thousands of books and list them online, plus get a decent website.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> I'd like to get reasonably fit. I've done it before - especially when I've been up in Bali, running on the beach etc and dieting a bit. With all this changing of my medication lately I get very dizzy - so even walking is difficult, so hopefully that will settle down one day.
> 
> Would also like to get my business going again - and build on it. Get thousands of books and list them online, plus get a decent website.


Just keep walking and moving. You'll get there with good diet too. You can do it.


----------



## SplendidBob

I had some kinda delusional long term goals for a while there, but recent events made me realise they were in fact horse****. So back to no goals, no passions, no desire to achieve anything.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Just keep walking and moving. You'll get there with good diet too. You can do it.


Thanks mate - yes, I'll get there eventually. I walked a bit today - was feeling pretty good so I thought I'd make the most of it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Just to get through the issues I'm dealing with.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Die


----------



## AffinityWing

Currently I've amounted a mental checklist for myself, that I hope to accomplish the things on as soon as possible. 

- Get laser or another type of treatment for the acne scars on my face, chest, and back. It seems it may cost quite a bit but I am ready to save as much money as possible, since I am really desperate to get rid of them. 

- Buy some nice skincare products that will help me maintain my skin from now on.

- Save money to go get full body waxed again. (Since epilating has started taking too long, is more painful and I avoid shaving like the plague now.)

- Save money to get my own car, now that I have gotten my own license. 

- Save money to return to my university next semester. If I don't have enough by then, then the following one. I want to finish my degree so that I can get a higher-paying job and move. Although it will be later than expected because of recent circumstances, I am willing to try for as long as it takes.

- Get a job as soon as possible so I can do all of the above. I'm planning on starting to wait tables. It seems many people here have reported it has helped alot with their SA so I am looking forward to that as well. 

- Learn to do things I have never been able to before, like doing makeup and cooking.

- My diet is still pretty terrible so hopefully by starting to cook for myself, I can improve it some. Even I've gotten tired of eating instant frozen TV dinners and fast food at this point. :dead Not to mention it's destroying my stomach.

- Go out jogging or some other form of exercise whenever I can.

- Start trying to brush and floss my teeth regularly again. I want to start use whitening strips as well.

- Advance to JLPT level N1 or N2 in the next two years now that I picked back up my Japanese studies.

- If I can get to a point of passing N1 or N2 I would like to use it to be able to work and live in Japan. Although, that will involve completing my degree first since it seems nigh impossible to be able to do that without one.


----------



## SAgirl

Ask me a week ago and I had no goals. I went and found this video how to set goals with depression. You write down a list of things that you love doing and a list of things that make you not feel so good in your life. 

I wrote a short list although it states to write a long list.

I have gained about 35 lbs since last November. I'm 10 lbs from my highest weight ever. 


1) Biking 3x a week at least for 90 minutes each time. I always used to go for 1.5 to 2 hr bike rides so this is very achievable for me. Listening to music makes this so much fun. The hardest part is finding a song that I like at the beginning of a workout. 

2) Stay out of bed more. I have been confined to bed a lot lately. My energy has not been good. 

3) Stop dwelling on the past 

I keep thinking about the job and the friend that I lost. I am basically reopening old wounds constantly. I'm creating my own hurt. Not having a job makes me feel like a loser. Also losing my friend made me feel like I wasn't good enough to have anyone in my life. Instead of thinking about my old friend who is just now someone that I used to know my focus needs to be on creating new relationships. I still have a ton of job obstacles but creating more self energy is more important right now. 

4) Better mouth care 

This is what I gave up on the most cause I stopped caring cause I'm never going to date anyone anyway. I have to stop thinking about that though and do this for myself. Who cares if I'm never going to be with anyone. 

My biggest obstacle is motivation because one bad day can throw me off for a whole week. I can hear a comment or someone can look at me and shake there head in disgust and I give up again.


----------



## andy1984

andy1984 said:


> good sex
> die


actually ppl have some good goals on here. there are things I'd like to achieve that isn't bull****, I've just been too apathetic and avoidant to pursue goals in the past so I've become a bit bitter about it.

I'd like to get fitter. I've been lifting fairly light boxes of mail at work and actually have some arm muscles again. not big but they're there. but my cycle commute has shortened a lot, it's just 20 mins each way now.

I'd like to finish reading my RO-DBT books and see if I can put any of it into practice. I stalled with that months ago and havent done any more reading since.

going for walks and going to more meetups would be pretty good too. watching less shows and movies on my laptop. I'd prefer to watch none. just being more active would be great.


----------



## Everlily

- Get healthy in both physically and mentally.
- Find few true friends and the love of my life.
- Study a better degree for myself.
- Learn new languages and travel more.
- Maybe move abroad.
- Save money.
- Be happier!


----------



## truant

Currently:
1. get better at writing (write every day)
2. read at least one book by all the big name authors (market research)
3. get better at therapy/improve my technique/refine my model
4. learn biology (toiling away at biochem and neurobiology atm)

I guess at this point I'm mostly interested in understanding how everything works, especially psychology, but career-wise I'm directed toward writing; fiction atm, possibly nonfiction in the future. I'm really not even all that interested in money anymore, aside from supporting a minimum standard of living. Insight and skill > commercial reward. I'm always going to be an isolated recluse.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

- I want to learn how to invest my money wisely, and know that I can comfortably retire. Ideally before 60.
- I want to own my own house, ideally before 30 but that's pushing it. So I'll say 35.
- I want to fall in love <3


----------



## Maslow

I'd like to learn how to cook more exotic dishes (more exotic than steak and fried fish).


----------



## CWe

Dunno


----------



## gothloli

Take baby steps everyday. Get up, start cleaning my room slowly. Take care of my hygiene, go outside for walks. Baby steps.


----------



## Greg Kirschner

My number one goal is to finally have a healthy social life, with an active group of friends I can partake in activities with and attend social events. I've been locked up alone in my house for so long playing video games and watching TV, I also want to focus on more uplifting hobbies such as playing piano and reading.


----------



## snowhite

To be very comfortable money-wise. Find the courage to turn to freelancing. Get married and have a family.


----------



## harrison

I'd like to know what the hell is going on with my mental health and more about bipolar disorder. It's very confusing. I'd also like to be able to manage it without taking these damn pills - my last therapist said I need to try and stay reasonably calm, maintain a sort of even mood. That's not an easy thing to do - not for me. I get worked up about things very easily - it can happen just on it's own.


----------



## Rumine

Become less afraid of expressing myself in words.
Develop my writing voice.
Write.


----------



## anon1123

Be nice to my parents and sister, be nice to people and animals and the earth, relax, be good at my work, help my parents live long, healthy lives, accomplish something important, make friends, take care of my health, eat and sleep well, contribute to the earth, maybe grow my own food, experience a lot of nature, spend time with my parents, volunteer, 

I just stressed my dad out and he recently had a heart attack and he just told me about bad news at the doctor so I am very concerned and feel more conscience than normal. My parents are getting older and I fear their passing away a lot. I feel lonely already... my dad sleeps a lot and when I realize it's because he's gotten older I feel bad that I didnt get a lot of time with him growing up.


----------



## Fanta can

anon1123 said:


> Be nice to my parents and sister, be nice to people and animals and the earth, relax, be good at my work, help my parents live long, healthy lives, accomplish something important, make friends, take care of my health, eat and sleep well, contribute to the earth, maybe grow my own food, experience a lot of nature, spend time with my parents, volunteer,
> 
> I just stressed my dad out and he recently had a heart attack and he just told me about bad news at the doctor so I am very concerned and feel more conscience than normal. My parents are getting older and I fear their passing away a lot. I feel lonely already... my dad sleeps a lot and when I realize it's because he's gotten older I feel bad that I didnt get a lot of time with him growing up.


Good post. I think these are the best long term goals you can have, so mine are all the same. I'm also sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he fully recovers and you both live long lives.


----------



## anon1123

Get married, get a job. I have been talking about this everywhere, but I haven't been getting many interviews and I don't know why. I am hoping that it is because I have been applying mostly to out of state positions. It's ok, I can't control it.


----------



## anon1123

Thank you @LowKey! Nice to meet you. I had a good day today. The existential crisis and suicidity has greatly gone down. I take an ssnri these days.

My midterm goals are to make new friends, get a job, and get married. I am in my 30's and I always thought I would get married and have children through biology, but I didn't, I never really grew up.

After decades of depression through my teens and college, with meds I feel normal for the first time in a long time. I am not feeling high strung, indecisive, low energy. I think I can sleep tonight without the melatonin.

Regarding my job, I was once a professional making a high salary but lost my job to a bully and it's been a struggle getting a good job like the one i had. I hope i get it.


----------



## Sumabala

Basically these are the goals I'm trying to achieve now:

- finish my studies
- finding a job that I like and that pays well enough to support myself
- learning how to cook
- improve my drawing

- move out and into my own small apartment
- putting more effort into finding friends and making new contacts
- mastering the languages I'm currently learning

- getting confident, loving myself and not caring what others think about me. Basically living my life in a more healthy way


There are robably a few more but these are the ones I could think of right now.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not necessarily long term- but I have gotten a lot better this recent year. I'm still testing out my recovery, but if this is the real deal, I'd *love *to move to Korea and teach English for a year, possibly sometime 2019. I recently went to Thailand for 3 weeks and *loved *it there. It resparked my desire to travel the world and live in different places. I'd honestly given up on that dream when I realized how debilitated I was. But it may be possible again. Maybe. I pray. Thailand, Korea, Spain and Costa Rica.

Also to continue to develop my career. I'm just so... excited that I finally have a direction I want to go in. Not that I should go in. That I want to. I want to continue down it and hone my craft. Ugh too good.

Other actual long term goals-
Weight stable, excellent fitness
Own home
Build a life with a loving partner

Just enjoy life

Ugh hope is such a disgusting and delicious emotion. Please let life be better than it has been.


----------



## andy1984

long term fantasy:
find a great job
get a partner
live happily ever after

actual goals:
dont die

because life has proven to me by now that I can't get the things I want.


----------



## eppe

1. Get better at my job
2. Handle anxiety and stress better
3. [Long Shot] Write fiction (mostly short stories)


----------



## SparklingWater

Years ago a woman my age was telling me how she owned 2 homes. She didn't make a lot of money, but she had consistent work and bought 2 foreclosed homes. She rented one out at market price and lived in the other. The rent from the 1st paid the entire mortgage of the first and most of the other. 

Idk that I could exactly mirror that situation, but I would like to buy a home. I have a vague sense of where. If I could buy a second that would be amazing. That's my long term goal. I want a home I own out and out. It's mine period. I want to never worry about where I live again. Never rely on anyone again. Be as in control of my environment as I'm able.


----------



## Sheeratty

Continue with my weight loss/fitness goals and start saving money so I can feel more financially secure in the future.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Get back working on a full time basis, keep my insomnia/anxiety at bay, finish my carpentry apprenticeship then move to somewhere warm with an island and build my own house. I would like to then start up a contracting business and be my own boss, make my own hours, probably work part time to manage the projects and get my hands on some tools during the day, etc.


----------



## iamanonymous

1.I want to put myself out there more(instead of hiding in my room), and never give up on trying to make friends.
1.1 I will constantly look for hope such as planning events and such.
1.2 I want to find someone whom I can talk to about my goals
1.3 I need to stop worrying about what other people think, whether they like me or not, or if they will judge me. Provide self-love to myself constantly

2.I want to finish my goal setting app, then start learning how to create stimulations

3.I want to spend an hour doing physics or coding every single day in the morning.


----------



## exceptionalfool

I want to become mentally and physically stronger. I want to be a person that lives their life and does not desire too much for companionship , but is able to find it once in a while. I want to get out of town and live alone on my own in an unfamiliar place to try and start a new chapter.


----------



## Urban Recluse

Trans Siberian railway travel! :boogie


----------



## Little Cloud

This year I... 

Lost 10 kilos!
Got a job in the industry I'm passionate about!
Taught myself to cook (I now meal-prep consistently, who knew I could adult so well?)!
Graduated school!
Flipped my parents' perception of me (no longer the black sheep of the family, hurrah)!
Got my full license!

In the future I'd like to...

Get good enough with my art to start a side-hustle
Meet new people, make friends, reconnect with old ones
Hit my goal weight (pretty close to this one!)
Read more
Be more educated on what's going on in the world
Travel overseas
Find my preferred style/wardrobe
Learn to stop worrying what other people think of me or what I say, because people will always have hang-ups over others no matter what
Learn to love myself
Do more good things for others
Be less angry and learn to let the little things go
Go to more concerts/live music events
Learn how to make my curly hair work for me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What is a long-term goal? I think I know what a long-distance goal is but if you kicked a ball towards a goal with the intent of making a long-term goal, wouldn't the ball kind of just have to wait there in mid-air for a long time and then unfreeze and go through?


----------



## Mr RR

1.To love myself and prioritizing me .
2.Run a successful business.
3.Facing all my fears and overcoming them.
4.Losing my weight to 65 kg.I am 84 kg now.
5. Planning my each day and Exercising daily.
6.My own house.
7.Learning and developing a skills(at least one skill a year).
8.Sex and lot of it.
9.To travel across my country(I am an Indian).
10.Make lots of new friends.


----------



## SusanStorm

1. To accept myself for who I am and not to feel ashamed of myself.
2. To have a small group of people who I am close to and feel comfortable with. 
3. To become more active than I am now. It's not natural for me since I grew up in a inactive family. I want to find some activities that I think will suit me and start from there. 
4. Work on my internet addiction. I think it eats up a lot of time and makes me depressed. It's just a way to avoid doing stuff. Even things I like to do. 
5. Finish this degree. I'm not sure if I dare to add finishing a masters degree to this list. I really want to, but I'm worried about having the money to actually do it.
6. To be able to speak my mind around people and in a group. I think point number one contributes to my fear of doing this. 
7. Travel somewhere alone. I used to be able to do more stuff alone before, but now I feel afraid. Maybe I should start out with something smaller first 🙂


----------



## 972873

Own a farm.


----------



## harrison

I think I'll build up a big online rare book business now. I've done it on a smaller scale before so it won't be a problem. Just going through some of my boxes today has reminded me how much I love books - plus I have quite a few friends in the trade down here.

Might try and sell at the markets - for cheaper stuff. Eventually might get a shop although rents are too high to bother with it really.

Other than that - just make sure my wife and my boy are happy and maybe do a bit more travelling again.


----------



## kesker

To learn:

Photography/Lightroom etc
DJ software
About different cultures/geography
Guitar
Spanish
Gemology
Art History
Fashion
Nature/wildlife

To travel:

Maybe do a cross country road trip

To read

To sleep


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> To learn:
> 
> Photography/Lightroom etc
> DJ software
> About different cultures/geography
> Guitar
> Spanish
> *Gemology*
> Art History
> Fashion
> Nature/wildlife
> 
> To travel:
> 
> *Maybe do a cross country road trip*
> 
> To read
> 
> To sleep


Isn't that funny - I actually studied gemmology ages ago back up in Sydney. It was at a private college - we did it for 2 years part-time. I should have got a job in it, I used to love looking at all the inclusions in the stones through the microscopes. They can be beautiful - especially in things like rubies and sapphires. 

And I'd also like to do a road-trip - in your country not Australia. Probably won't ever get over there though. I keep seeing these great places in movies etc and think I'd love to see that. I'd like to go to a few diners too - we don't have those here, they look great.


----------



## tea111red

have better health
be better off financially
be less bored

i'd put find the right guy for me, but that does not really seem like an attainable goal. :lol


----------



## kesker

harrison said:


> Isn't that funny - I actually studied gemmology ages ago back up in Sydney. It was at a private college - we did it for 2 years part-time. I should have got a job in it, I used to love looking at all the inclusions in the stones through the microscopes. They can be beautiful - especially in things like rubies and sapphires.
> 
> And I'd also like to do a road-trip - in your country not Australia. Probably won't ever get over there though. I keep seeing these great places in movies etc and think I'd love to see that. I'd like to go to a few diners too - we don't have those here, they look great.


Oh, that's really cool. Something about going in a jewelry store always lifts my spirits.....until I see the price tag on the pieces I like. :blank 

I really hope you get to do that road trip. If you make it be sure to let me know. I've driven in all the states except for New England and a few other eastern states. My dream would be to drive coast to coast (I'm in CA) and then return via Canada. Cost prohibitive at this point but you never know.....


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> I really hope you get to do *that road trip*. If you make it be sure to let me know. I've driven in all the states except for New England and a few other eastern states. My dream would be to drive coast to coast (I'm in CA) and then return via Canada. Cost prohibitive at this point but you never know.....


Yeah, I think what first started me off on that idea was Rain Man when they had to drive instead of fly. I liked the look of all those little places and the Motels. 

Great film.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I wanna start my own business and get to grips with my finance.
I want to reverse my scoliosis.
I want to find a love interest.
I want to move out.


----------



## truant

A state of cheerful lunacy. If I have to be crazy I might as well be happy.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I want to start going into the Positive Thinking sub and less of Frustration.

But Positive Thinking threads arent as interesting to me -sorry guys-


----------



## harrison

I'd like to be able to manage the bipolar without the medication they give if I can, although I don't know it that's possible. A young GP I saw recently gave me a paper about magnesium - that it seems to mimic the effects of Lithium, so I might ask about that.


----------



## Bellamars47

I want to get a job, go back to school and eventually move out in the next 2 years.
I want to learn how to drive and finally get a car.
I want to find someone that likes me back and is willing to go the distance with me.
Learning to love myself and be stronger than who i am right now.
Get away from my mom and her abuse and never look back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Long-term goals don't work for me (especially not for accomplishing things that scare the hell out of me). They're too far away to be realistic. Short-term goals are too soon and scare me. Long-term goals that are coming close to their due date turn into short-term goals and scare me. My only hope is the hope that spontaneity will someday strike at just the right moment and everything will be lined up perfectly for the one magic moment that I need. At that moment, I won't have the wherewithal to think about it long enough to be as scared as I should be. And just maybe luck will do the rest.

A very unlikely scenario.

So....my only real long-term goal is that luck/randomness/serendipity will someday/eventually put me exactly where I need to be and I will have the mental capacity to recognize it instantly and seize upon it for that one instant in my life when it is even possible. Unfortunately, this sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. A goal without a plan or a dress rehearsal is probably the worst possible thing that one could hope for.


----------



## MMyoutube

1. Improve my guitar skills even more and join a band.
2. Become great psychologist.
3. Become emotionally free of my inner conflicts, be happy who i am.
4. Find great girlfriend.


----------



## SparklingWater

Like revisiting this and remembering what I'm working towards. 

Fully knowing, accepting and expressing myself authentically. Creating a life that reflects who I am.
A solid support system of pple who truly know, love and accept me.
My own home. Not too far from a major city, but surrounded by nature or at least very near a large state park. Lake, river, lots of trees, maybe even mountains. I'd love to have a few animals as well.
A career that meets my financial needs as well as my need to contribute and be challenged.
A committed partner who is happy to explore this life with me.
To be the physically fit and as healthy as is within my control throughout my life.
A few hobbies and projects that I'm fully engaged with.


----------



## Louis Wang

Make as much money as I can. T_T


----------



## Shadowweaver

The short-term goals are to write my thesis and defend it, while at the same time getting accepted into a good math PhD program.

The long-term goals are to get a mortgage for a decent apartment unit, to get a degree in math and to get a decent income; the TA salary doesn't exactly leave a lot of room for wiggling around.
Also to find a partner, if possible. 

I also want to practice my idea of social freedom, where I act according to my personality, rather than according to social norms. So far I'm gaining courage to start doing scary exercises such as singing out loud or dancing in public, approaching people and asking them if they would marry me and so on, to completely desensitise myself to societal rejection. Might do a vblog on that to gain more motivation!
There is a lion inside me wanting out, but decades of social conditioning built a cage around it. Time to break the cage and set the beast loose!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

For now it's just become a web designer and eventually make my way back to NYC.


----------



## harrison

Keep waking up.
Spend more time up in Bali.
Spend more time up in Thailand.
Find great old books and sell some of them.


----------



## AllGlad

I want to find my significant other
Buy a house
Have a kid... maybe too
Continue advancing in my career


----------



## sanpellegrino

Learn to drive
Go back to college
Take a floristry course
Go on holiday (I need sun)
Take up yoga


----------



## Maslow

Inherit a lot of money.


----------



## harrison

Maslow said:


> Inherit a lot of money.


Is there anyone to leave you any?


----------



## Maslow

harrison said:


> Is there anyone to leave you any?


No. That's the problem.


----------



## harrison

Maslow said:


> No. That's the problem.


Oh. I know the feeling. Same here.


----------



## SASsier1

I have no goals. Life is a nightmare and a twilight zone. I barely get through each day.


----------



## CWe

SASsier1 said:


> I have no goals. Life is a nightmare and a twilight zone. I barely get through each day.


Feel you on this!


----------



## mistylake

- Find a job that doesn't make me feel miserable and where I can have a real chance at advancing professionally,
- Leave this city for a smaller town with fewer idiots to deal with,
- Adopt another dog and a cat (or more) from the animal shelter.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I think in a few months I'll be ready to apply to entry level web design jobs.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

- Find some sort of employment finally.

-Move away from my crummy small town(and hopefully from the state of NY) to somewhere I can reinvent myself... or somewhere I can truly be alone. lol

-find a genuine connection with another, whether that be friend or lover.


----------



## Luzali

Get a job that I enjoy most days and pays well.
Make more friends 
Get over social anxiety
Save a few thousand
Have a healthy relationship


----------



## beargi

The biggest of all would be moving to another country. I want to get out of this damned place.


----------



## truant

Not die dead in a ditch. Lookin' about 50/50 right now. Depends on whether or not the gastro issue kills me first.


----------



## andy1984

truant said:


> Not die dead in a ditch. Lookin' about 50/50 right now. Depends on whether or not the gastro issue kills me first.


just stay away from ditches


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Probably suicide eventually.

But, I do hate people, and people want me to kill myself. So it will depend.

It's pretty difficult (not sure why people say otherwise,) if it was easy I'd have done it already.


----------



## harrison

I don't know that I have many long-term goals - other than not to spend the last part of my life in an institution like one of my Grandfathers. I feel like my mental health issues are getting worse and that frightens me more than just about anything.


----------



## Kevin001

~ new career
~ be able to drive
~ biblical community


----------



## SociopathicApe

Get my CompTIA A+ certification and have a career in computer repair. Get my driver's license. Move out of my dad's apartment and find roommates. Save up to move out of Massachusetts and live in the tropics. After that.....live my life and see what happens.


----------



## harrison

SociopathicApe said:


> *Get my CompTIA A+ certification* and have a career in computer repair. Get my driver's license. Move out of my dad's apartment and find roommates. Save up to move out of Massachusetts and live in the tropics. After that.....live my life and see what happens.


I have no idea what that means - but you could also learn how to program or make websites and then go and live wherever you wanted - like in an Asian country for example. There are people doing exactly that right now in places like Thailand etc. .


----------



## SparklingWater

* *





-Rank in the 90th percentile or above on this entrance exam
-Stay at this job for 3 years throughout school
-Graduate
-Work 1-2 yrs
-Get my masters part time while continuing to work full time
-Make 6 figures the rest of my career doing something I can manage, if not somewhat enjoy
-Buy a home and possibly a rental property
-Take 4 weeks vacation every single god damn year (will take some doing in the US, but it can be done)
-Continue in therapy weekly until it feels right. Titrate down to every month or 3 for the rest of my life.
-Build a solid, loving partnership with another human being
-Travel travel travel. 
-Live in Chiang Mai for at least 6 months at some point
-Get to and maintain within 5 lbs of 165 lbs for the rest of my life ideally


----------



## Greenmacaron

Complete degree
Work in education 
Live by myself 
Do something creative
Find a partner and a close group of friends

Not necessarily in that order! 🙂


----------



## fearfully

To build up enough chutzpah to quit the career path that leaves me drained and has worsened my anxiety. Preferably with some plan for how to create income from home. I want to be ME without feeling like I need to apologize. I am a school psychologist and I hate the education pow-wows and constant “collaboration” with extroverts. It’s a constant battle within myself.


----------



## Maslow

My primary long term goal is to not be around long term. That would be great. :yes


----------



## Maslow

lily said:


> Sorry to hear how you're feeling. Doesn't your wife make you happy?


My wife and I have fun together, but happiness needs to come from within.


----------



## harrison

Spend the winters up in SE Asia somewhere - preferably near a beach.


----------



## MattyT97

Start a business
Move out
Get a girlfriend
Get married
Have children


----------



## blue2

Eat a pineapple.


----------



## JH1983

More financial freedom
Collect more cars
Travel more
Achieve some powerlifting goals and state records
Retire early
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassmaster

Get a better paying job so I can afford a nice bass boat and go fishing as much as I can.


----------



## KangalLover

get a good job that matches my level of education (master's in CS) preferably a data science job with 80K+ salary


----------



## Ominous Indeed

My goal is to live comfortably the way I want to live.

* Have a girlfriend
* Work on my projects
* Live free of economical stress
* Travel more
* Expand my hobbies and do more of different things

Basically just do what I want when I want


----------



## mt moyt

to go on an adventure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieLizzie16

1) work at a job that I'm more passionate about than the one I'm at now
2) Buy a place of my own to live in one day instead of renting
3) Be able to keep my place consistently clean 
4) Become fluent in ASL
5)Be able to maintain a healthful diet
6) Create more art
7) Find a way to make the money to buy a place to live
8) Spend time with more than just the same two people

I think I need to make other social anxiety specific goals to live ideally but that seems much scarier.


----------



## Reverie101

Get an associates not sure if in Hygeine or something else. 

Create more art ( hard to create when the stresses of life are around you) 

Get my own place. Eventually own my own townhome 

Travel with my plus 1 ( Id love to go to France and italy and japan)

On my 30th bday go on a cruise or hot air ballon. 

Get a kia soul ( this is pretty long term bc i have a new car in great condition-- so) 

Learn Spanish


----------



## harrison

Keep waking up.

Go up to Bali (again) and walk on Kuta beach for ages. Then get a flight to Bangkok and look at some of the stuff I didn't see last time.

Go to Vietnam, maybe get a train from the south to the north.

Go back to London. (hopefully when not insane this time) Look at some of the bookshops, go to the British Library and the Museum and hopefully just hang around for the summer some time.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

The ones I can think of atm:

• Get shredded
»six pack abs
»bigger muscles
»healthier diet
• Complete some art/hobby projects
»become familiar with 3d animation
»continue to improve my 2d animation
• Learn a couple songs on the piano
• Go to a concert
• Get my own place
»have whoever I want over
»get my own dog
• Find peace with myself
»consistent meditation


----------



## shyguy07

Get jacked (working on that one already)
Buy a house and get it paid off
Get into a longterm relationship and hopefully married
Better self esteem and confidence in social situations
Go out of town with friends again


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Leave a corpse that kinda looks like me? I don't know. Is there such a thing as a long time goal that doesn't involve me being a corpse? :lol


----------



## midas

To travel the world with my parents and bestie.


----------



## Shy extrovert

-Get my degree (working on it right now)
-Profit off of my art (sorta done this on a small scale but I need to try harder) 
-move out after I'm done with school 
-get into a more positive mental space again
-one thats kinda hard for me is to find my own group of people who share interests. I have a few who are friends and friends of friends, although it'd be cool to go out on my own and find a place I could frequent and discover new things and people 
-find someone good to spend my life with, this one is also kind of tough

I'm really bad at keeping to my goals, so putting this here may help a lot.


----------



## Sumabala

- Have a secure and stable income and move out

- Get a job in animation
- Getting rid of my driving anxiety 

- Travelling with friends and family
- making more friends who really understand and accept me for who I am. I feel like I am not understood really well by most of my friends and the friendships are not as deep as I would like them to be. Hope to meet new people who can be close friends in the future.


----------



## harrison

To get used to living alone or get someone else in my life - because this is horrible.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

bassmaster said:


> Get a better paying job so I can afford a nice bass boat and go fishing as much as I can.


Good simple goal. How much you planning to spend on one?


----------



## harrison

Try to get more stable on appropriate medication - that's the most important thing obviously. Hopefully this new psychiatrist will be nice. Then maybe a new woman in my life, I'm not sure about that one though - would get tricky with my wife. Will spend more time up in SE Asia as I get older - it's too bloody boring here.


----------



## MCHB

To live up to my nickname at work. (My nickname at work is "Mister *my last name*) for no reason other than I'm the oldest guy on our crew lol.


----------



## HannaB

Here are some of my goals:

1) Improve communication skills.
2) Acquire a new job.
3) Buy a cat.
4) Travel to Monako.
5) Publish my own fiction book.


----------



## JH1983

1.) Get a $50k/year or better job
2.) Be completely debt free
3.) Elite powerlifting total (really close to this) and maybe international elite someday if possible
4.) Save more money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

~ Decide on online degree or in person
~~See if I can juggle working full time and full time schooling
~~~Negotiate transportation issues


----------



## blue2

This is scary & weird! Let autopilot take the controls...phew now I have time to think (crashes into mountain) 😞


----------



## Kevin001

~ Getting a car and learning to drive/no anxiety driving
~ Bring in more income 
~ Give Give Give


----------



## mt moyt

to leave the country by the time im 30. im taking this very seriously


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSmileZee

Graduate from my ideal college and begin working as a psychiatric nurse practitioner. Take care of my dad and move us out of this apartment .


----------



## andy1984

buy some waterproof boots (actual goal, could actually achieve any day) actually that's a sub-goal of the main goal of being immune to the weather, which is 80% complete already :yay
do some exercise (postponed by procrastination)
find a new gf (postponed indefinitely)
new job (postponed from procrastination, also not really my goal but forced on me by external forces. TODO: add goal to overcome external forces)
kill flatmates (fantasy goal, sometimes achieved when i can work it into a fantasy)
move elsewhere (makes above goal obsolete, possibly easier option)
kill self (only metaphorically, also postponed due to procrastination, also fantasy)
be glorious (achieved in real life! kind of negates above goal when i remember its achieved :yay)
transcend everyday life (semi-fantasy goal, achieved in pretty much every fantasy i have :yay)
become homeless (semi-fantasy goal)
survive recurring panic/worrying episodes (ongoing)
more transcending things in general (ongoing)

i think i have more... but those are the main current ones. i know buying boots isn't a long term goal for most people but i tend to draw these things out. i've wanted them for like 2 years now. and yeah fantasy goals can be achieved instantly by fantasizing about the achievement. but then its gone after the fantasy is done, so it needs to be revisited a lot and of course it also ought to be worked into real life to some degree to make it more meaningful.


----------



## harrison

Mainly to keep waking up for as long as possible.

But also to make some serious money. If I can just hold my nerve I can probably do it soon. As Churchill said - never let a good crisis go to waste. 

Plus of course a lot more travelling.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

get more funds, hopefully from the internet
become self employed
become stealth homeless; (I was homeless for four months and was sleeping in a tent. I quite enjoyed it. So I would like to go back to the forest again. I was the most at peace there)
do wayyyy more snorkelling
get a better underwater camera, so I can make better videos of the things I see under the water. 
move to Adelaide. 
work more on my social skills. (not offend and scare people so much)


----------



## andy1984

shouldeyefallbehind said:


> get more funds, hopefully from the internet
> become self employed
> become stealth homeless; (I was homeless for four months and was sleeping in a tent. I quite enjoyed it. So I would like to go back to the forest again. I was the most at peace there)
> do wayyyy more snorkelling
> get a better underwater camera, so I can make better videos of the things I see under the water.
> move to Adelaide.
> work more on my social skills. (not offend and scare people so much)


wow how do you become stealth homeless? I watched some YouTube of some stealth camping guy a long time ago. I'd love to live in my tent too, but not over winter.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

andy1984 said:


> wow how do you become stealth homeless? I watched some YouTube of some stealth camping guy a long time ago. I'd love to live in my tent too, but not over winter.


Move all your essential things into a high security/ 24 hour access storage unit with electricity and wifi(fort knox self storage has this but it is quite expensive)
Sign up with a 24 hour gym (They have showering facilities) 
Go to a coin launderette once a week and get all your clothes washed. 
Put all your other stuff in a wheeled suitcase. And lock it in a travelers locker at a major railway/airport station 
Use disabled toilets to shave, clip your toe nails(although I recommend you do this after having a shower as they are more pliable), or trim your hair. 
Sleep in a tent with good sleeping bags rated to minus 3 degrees. Wrap the tent in two layers of tarp. 
Go to libraries or starbucks and use their wifi.

The idea is you are homeless but nobody would know it unless you told them. Which is kind of what I did when I was homeless for four months. As for the winter, it depends on where you live. It gets quite cold where I am and even colder in the middle of the forrest. But i never had to deal with snow. So I cant give any advice on that.


----------



## wmu'14

GF


----------



## truant

truant said:


> Not die dead in a ditch. Lookin' about 50/50 right now. Depends on whether or not the gastro issue kills me first.


Exactly one year later and my goal is still not be homeless somehow.


----------



## Mlt18

Not sure. I guess try to not end up broke and become fully independent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgini4543

Staying fit and healthy for cooping with my anxiety, and stress.


----------



## andy1984

truant said:


> Exactly one year later and my goal is still not be homeless somehow.


you didn't die though, so goal accomplished :yay (for now)


----------



## truant

andy1984 said:


> you didn't die though, so goal accomplished :yay (for now)


Haha, yeah. No such luck.


----------



## jelly0123

Move in with partner
Finish my degree, get a decent paying job I enjoy
Increase my savings
Gain more fun/interesting experiences in life


----------



## rabidfoxes

shouldeyefallbehind said:


> Sign up with a 24 hour gym (They have showering facilities)


Thanks for sharing, all of it is very interesting. There's a good movie about it called Leave No Trace.

Something I've learned: some gyms/leisure centres can charge you per shower if you ask. When I lived on a boat I used a local leisure centre and they charged me something like £1.50 per shower. Sometimes they'd look at me with sad eyes and let me go through for free. Not huge savings but might be worth it if you don't shower daily.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

- Reach a healthy BMI. This will take 8 months minimum but it's doable and I've done it before. Even on days where it all falls apart I don't think I eat a surplus anymore, so it should only be a matter of time.

- Build muscle strength and endurance. Maybe something to show for it, too. This is a lot less certain since I have no idea what potential my body has so I have no idea what to expect, let alone plan for, especially before I get rid of the spare tire. I only know that I physically _hate _exercising and dread every morning because of it.

- Move out of this banana republic to somewhere civilized where I won't be legally discriminated against because of something I was born with. At least not to this egregious degree. Seems like a pipe dream right now. I struggle to go outside, let alone support myself financially and live on my own.

- Be dead by age 55. If suicide, respiratory issues or some easily-preventable thing don't get me before that, because i refuse to be examined. Ain't no way I'm sticking around long enough to watch my health and brain deteriorate.


----------



## scribble

Have a career, family, and a place of my own


----------



## harrison

Keep waking up.
Hopefully get a bit more stable.
Go up to Bali and Thailand again. (repeatedly)
Make as much money as is physically possible.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns

make at least one close friend.


----------

